# Hull Clinic : Part 19



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home ladies 

    ​


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

ha ha.. Im the 1st


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies!

I'm second     

Wow it is quiet on here!  

Isobel - I hope work is going ok, although it sound like you are going to need a many hours as you can get to pay for your huge holiday wardrobe 

Caz - take care of yourself and hopefully those little embies will be implanting 

Did - hope you've stopped being poorly and are feeling a bit perkier    As promised I'm off out for my lunch and I'm going to have exactly what you had the other day 

Zarah - is the d/r going ok?  Fingers crossed you don't have the headaches.

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing really really well, take care

 and  

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello lovelies

  HAPPY VALENTINES DAY   

Hope everyone has a lovely day!

Mins - is your DH taking you out for valentines day? What is it that you will be having? Have a lovely time.

Zarah - hows the D/Ring going? Any side effects yet?

Caz - hope you're still taking it easy and letting DH look after you. Fingers crossed those little embies are getting all nice and snuggly in there.

Isobel - sounds like you're working some very long hours this weekend, poor u! Just think though not long now until you'll be  

Did - i know you posted this ages ago but sorry to read you're going to have to go into hospital. Make sure you've got lots of books and DVD's and the time will fly by. I've recently started doing jigsaws (my MIL is into them so thought i'd try it to take my mind off things) and i reallly enjoy them so maybe you could give that a try too.

Poppet - how are you hun? Can't be long now until your 20 weeks scan - are you finding out the flavour?

Wink - hope you're having a nice weekend and have come to a decision over your letter. REally hope they sory out an appt for you.

Did i miss anyone?

We're going out for tea later for Valentines day, a lovely italian near us but i know i'll want everything on the menu because the food is gorgeous! Have fun everyone


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Yogvic!  Nice pics 

Dh is taking me out for lunch, we aren't making much of a fuss for valentines day as it will be our first wedding anniversary on Friday so we are off out for a fancy meal then - we are going to the place we went on our wedding day, I can't wait   Except of course this time I can't drink lots of Kir Royales 

Did went to the place we are going today the other evening and had my very favourite menu choices , so I had to go back asap   For me it will be a garlic and tomato bread to share followed by Pollo ala Creme (chicken in a white wine, cream and mushroom sauce)   Then a nice nap when I get home   Enjoy your Italian.

Hope everyone has a lovely day

 and  

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Mmmmmm.... sounds fantastic! Enjoy!

We also had kir royales on our wedding day, its my favourite drink of all time! Its like adult ribena - always loved ribena as a kid


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Happy Valentines day girls. Its my 1st wedding anniversary today as well   going out for a meal tonight. The year since I married has really flown by.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Charlie -  

Zarah - yep my favourite drink to  



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Everyone, hope everyone is well.

Minnie, enjoy your meal  
Zarah hope the jabs are going OK
Caz hope you are resting
Charlie Happy wedding anniversary
vicky i might give jigsaws a go once im in there, anything to kill the boardom.

isobel and poppet and williwinki  

im feeling loads better, although still off my food, just hope the bubs are alright but not long to wait cos ive got another scan on thursday.
Given DP my sickness bug, so looks like im playing nurse today, he's tucked up in bed ruining my plans of sorting through clothes and draws in the bedroom   but i suppose i have got a week off to do things like this.


Hope everyone has a nice valentines day, just another day in our house so we wouldnt of been celebrating it (got each other cards but wrote them in front of each other  ).

Loads a love, hugs are bump rubs xxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

happy valentines day girls dh has put me aload of washing in i have had to set tempature and do liquids for him,

charlie   to you and your partner enjoy your day  .

a question for you lovely ladies: is it too soon to expensive the nausea as i feel a bit sickly this morning and i are'nt a sick person, also weeing more which i noticed yesterday, it was driving me   but i can normally go all day and not need to wee and my boobs are a little uncomfy today as well, i could'nt remember how long after 3 day et it was that minnie start feeling the signs.

my sisters explained to the boys and my niece that they have'nt to hit me in the stomach and they wanted to know why so she told them and my 4 year old niece wants to say hello to it bless her my sister explained to her that she cant say hello to it yet lol

Did hope you are feeling much better,

mins enjoy your lunch it sounds lovely,

poppet whens your 20 week scan 

isobel it will soon be next weekend and you can go on your  

to those who i have missed    .

our 5th anniversary is on friday the 5th of march ladies where have the last 5yrs gone.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

its been quiet on here today i hope that id because you are all enjoying sunday, Did dont go making yourself ill again with nursing your dp, i will pop back later just off to clear draining board for dh to wash up and then goner do some kniiting,


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening all

I've lured dh away from my pc with the PS3 for 5 mins so thought I'd pop on and see how everyone was.

Caz - Glad to here that the nephews and neice won't be punching you in the stomach   Regarding symptoms the sore boobs is a bit of a red herring because the progesterone pessaries alone can make them sore and swollen.  I didn't have anything until about 5 or 6 days after et when I got lots of cramping period type pains, I didn't start feeling sick until a while after my official test date.  Everyone is different though so try not to obsess about it(which of course I did )  What ever you do don't go on the 2 week wait thread they all drive each other mad fretting about symptoms, honestly I'd give it a wide berth!

Did - so glad you are feeling better.  What do you mean you only gave each other a card which you wrote infront of each other! at your age it should be all flowers and romance   Lunch was lovely thanks and we got to sit amongt all the heart shaped balloons they were putting out for the evening 'romantic valentines' sitting 

Yogvic - yes mine too, isn't it a shame you only seem to get Kir Royales at weddings which is such a shame as I'd happily drink them every day 

Anyway I'm not feeling too good, think I might be coming down with something, so I'm off for a bowl of Cheerios and an early night,  take care all you lovely ladies

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks mins i was'nt going to go on there anyway i rather stick with you guys,


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies

Does anyone know how to put a picture on your profile.  I thought I had added one this morning, a really cute one of my dogs , but it hasn't appeared   Any suggestions?

Thanks ladies

 and  

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya girls its been quiet on here. Hope you all had a lovely Valentines day


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning ladies - feel like Ive been away for ages 

Swapped my Tuesday night for tonight so now I will break off work tomorrow morning  Downside is I have to go on a short course this afternoon and then come home and then go back to work tonight with only a few hrs sleep under my belt 

Hope you all had a lovely day yesterday 

Caz- Hi love hows it going? Do you feel like your going mad yet?  Yesterday hun you were only 4d past collection so embies not even implanted yet so no they wont have been symptoms. Your embies should be ready to implant between day 5 and 7 so anytime now  and then it takes a few days for the hcg to start to secrete into your blood 

Very quiet on here  Where are you all 

 to everyone
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks for the info isobel yes i am going mad been out to town this morning to jobcentre, 
come home and i have wiped the worktops in the kitchen and just had somet to eat.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone.. hope you all had a lovely valentines day.

My jabs are going well.. no side effects yet, but I didn't get any last time.. I think I just had a couple of nights when I couldn't sleep because I was too hot, but it was the middle of summer  

 xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

glad your o.k zarah and hope those side effects stay at bay for you i did'nt get any side effects just a couple of days where i had a headache but put that down to traveling and the weather.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Minnie You have to crop the picturs pixel to make it small enough to fit, usually use photo editor, its complicated i just keep at it till it works.
as for the valentines stuff, a. we never do it, waste of money, and b. dp is the least romantic person i know LOL.
glad your food was nice, jealous i love it in there, think were going to go to nandos on thursday after hospital mmmmm love it in there too.
are u feeling any better

caz, too early for symptoms, the pessaries make u fell all sorts, makes u  , also i didnt get any symptoms, and still havent any and im carrying 3.

zarah hope your ok, glad ur getting no symptoms, i didnt 2nd time which made me happy 

isobel, whoop whoop less then 24 hours and the holidays begin   yippee

hope evryone is well, i just dragged dp to the bank to open our first joint bank account.... and his first ever bank account LOL he feels all grown up now, although i dont know why cos he'll never put any money in  , hes a huge believer of just keeping his money in his walet  , we opened a savings one too for the pumpkins.
all feeling better in this house, after our 11hour sleep last night  

freezing here so off to curl up on the sofa and get warm.


xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

did, your partner sounds like my late grandad he was a beliver of having his money in his pocket and not the bank until they did away with the humble pension book and then he got it paid into his girobank account he always use to say he did'nt trust the banks as once they get hold your money they can do what they like with it.

did just realised your 17wks already where did that go not long now and you will be finishing work for a while.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi everyone  

Another crazy hectic weekend, so not been online, but it looks like it's been pretty quiet.....must be all the Valentines activity   

We're going to write our covering letter tonight, to be honest i'm so nervous about them turning us back again that i've procrastinating like a good 'un, but can not put it off any longer. I'm not great a wordy things, better with numbers and it's not helped by feeling that so much rides on what we do, or do not put in it  

Cheered myself up by ordering lots of lovely baby plants for my very bare garden  

Hope everyone is doing OK 

xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

goodluck with you d/r appt tomorrow vicky what time is it.  

isobel when you read this you will have broken up for your hols, you will be able to get yourself rested ready so you can enjoy yourself and you will be able to do any last minute pack 

to all the rest of you


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies

Dh has gone to work so the computer is all mine!!!!!

Zarah - glad the jabs are going well and you aren't having any side effects, good luck with the scan

Willywinki - I'm sure you have got an excellent cover letter written, anyone who can use the word procrastinate is not going to struggle 

Caz - hope you aren't going too nuts yet, take it easy

Isobel - Woop!!!  Holiday! celebrate!  get packing that case lady 

Did - I'm going to go back to my snail picture, cutting pixels is too complicated for me  Glad you've opened your bank account, I found it made me feel very organised, even if it doesn't have any money in it yet!!  I'm feeling better thanks, I had a really upset tummy and just felt generally unwell but I'm allot better after sleeping for most of the last two days   My tummy still feels really weird and kind of heavy but I think that is probably just Peanut growing   Oh a trip to Nando's sounds fantastic, lucky you 

Hope everyone else is doing really really well.  My parents are coming down to see me for the day tommorow which should be 'fun'   I look forward to my mother telling me how fat I'm looking and giving me lots of unwanted advice about child rearing  

Take care

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i am sat here watching dh hoover, he has put a load of washing on this morning oh i would'nt have a bra thats comfy to wear and he washed the bedding yesterday after i said if he did'nt get it brought down and put in the washer i was going, he said he would kill me if i did, i have helped him fold it up and put it in the airing cupboard to dry though. i have some funny twinge in my stomach this morning which i noticed more when i was laid down then i do now i have got up so hope its the embies getting all snuggle in there and   they are o.k.

oh thats it we did see them on the screen it was magical, dh was surprised how they had  grown in 2hrs is 5 cell and 4 cell good for a 2 day transfer i dont know, but the embrologist said they were going in the right direction so i presumed that was good.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello All

So i'm back from my DR appt and all went well. It was pretty quick actually, i think we were in and out of there in about 45 mins! I start my jabs on Fri and then if all goes to plan i will be stimming from 10th March with egg collection around the 24th.

Sorry to hear a few have you have been unwell, sounds like there could be a bug going around  

Caz - hope you're feeling ok and managing not to go too  . Sounds like you're getting your DH well trained

Winki - i'm sure your letter will be fine and you will get an appt with the gynae. We didn't meet the criteria and still got an appt so i'm sure you will too, particularly with you having endometriosis.

Isobel - have you finished for your hols now? When do you go away? Oooh i bet you can't wait for some sunshine!

Zarah - as you'll see from above i could well be stimming from 10th March too. Looks like we could be very close in date for this cycle!

Big hellos to everyone else!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

glad you will start jabbing soon then you will feel and look like a human pin cousion and its not funny either i still have one mark left on my tummy from my last jab of d/r drugs last monday but no sign of anything on my legs.

how do you feel about doing the jabs yourself or will your dh do them for you, mine refused cos he was scared he was going to hurt me.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon all

Yogvic - glad your appointment went well, like the furbaby pic 



Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Caz - i'm ok with doing the jabs myself. I would rather that than have DH doing them, he's not very good with anything medical.

Mins - thanks hun. The pic is my gorgeous little puss Saffy who we got from a rescue centre last yr, love her to bits. Did you give up on trying to get the pic of your doggies on? It took me ages to get it to work with my pic. I had the same problem as you, i think my pic was a too big but after reading Dids tips i eventually cropped it enough so that it worked.

Anyone know a nice, cheapish B&B in North Yorkshire, Whitby area where you can stay for just one night? Trying to find somewhere but they all seem to have a minimum 2 night stay


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, I'm glad your appointment went well.. we are going to be close arn't we? it sounds like we might even be exactly the same day   how exciting     Its nice to have a cycle buddie.. I was Isobels last time & she was a diamond


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello ladies!  I hope you're all doing okay. I've not posted on here in a little while.

I hope those of you who celebrated Valentine's Day had a lovely romantic weekend  and those of you who didn't (like me... is there a word for a Valentine's Day Scrooge? ) also had a good weekend! 

*yogvic* - How was your meal out with DH? Your cat is gorgeous BTW!

*Mins* - Your meal out sounds lovely. Happy Wedding Anniversary for Friday!  I've sent you a PM re: your avatar - I can easily resize your pic for you. 

*Charlie* - Happy Wedding Anniversary for Sunday!  I hope you had a lovely day.

*Dids* - Hope the pumpkins are growing big and strong and not giving you too much trouble!  So sorry to hear you've been poorly and hope you'll be feeling 100% again soon.  How sweet that you opened a savings account for the wee pumpkins! I'm like you with all the Valentine's Day stuff!

*Caz* - Glad your ET went okay and hope the 2WW isn't too unbearable. When is your OTD? Sending you loads of babydust! 

*isobel* - Hope you're doing okay. 

*Zarah* - Glad that D/R is going okay for you so far. Good luck with this cycle. 

*willywinki* - Don't think we've "met" yet but good luck with your referral and I hope you get some news soon. 

As for me, nothing much has been happening except I went for my Day 21 bloods last week (progesterone) and I get the results today. DP and I have an appointment with our GP at 5.00pm and we're going to ask for a referral to Hull Clinic.  We are finally getting somewhere. I don't think my progesterone levels will be very good as I don't have a 28-day cycle (think I am ovulating today/tomorrow if at all, as I have a 41-day cycle). Not sure what is best to do. I'm dreading our appointment this afternoon to be honest as I'm worried I've got PCOS.

Those of you who paid privately for TX with Hull Clinic, how long did you wait between asking your GP for a referral and your first appointment with a consultant?

Hope everyone is having a good day.  I'm going to try to keep up from now on, but no promises.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi M2M, nice to 'see' you again!

We paid privately for our first consultation at the clinic. I can't remember exactly but i think it was only 2-3 weeks between me seeing the GP and having the appt so it doesn't take long.

Re your bloods - you're progesterone reading probably wont be good if you have a longer cycle. Don't worry too much though, what will probably happen is they will do the test again 7 days before your period is due and that should show if you've ovulated. Are your cycles quite regular at 41 days or do they vary a lot? As for PCOS if your GP is concerned they will probably refer you for an ultrasound before you start any tx.

Hope that helps!

P.S thanks for the comments about my kitty, i agree she is gorgeous but then i'm biased


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah - yep we're going to be very close! Could even be on the beds next to each other in recovery after EC


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m my test day is 1st of march hull actually go 18days after EC.

i meet a lady in clinic last monday and she actually said to me they might decide to do my ec on the wednesday and i'm not too sure but i think she could have been in the bed next to me.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz, will you wait till 1st March?? or are you going to be an early tester?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

of couse i wont wait till 1st of march but that is my OTD will probable do first test on friday or saturday and then everyday after that i have got plenty of test to do so at least 9 test i said to dh i would'nt mind trying on of those conception indicator ones to see if its really true and they do tell you how many weeks you are ment to be as we know an if it reads wrong then get in touch with the company that does them.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Yogvic -  glad your appointment went well  

Caz -  I can really see why you want to test early I did as I am very inpatient 

M2M  - Thanks I had a lovely day on sunday  

Zarah - Hope all is well with your injections  

And to everyone else who I have not mentioned hope your all well.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks charlie 2ww is more like 3 ww wait 14 days in my eyes is 2 wks not 18 days thats more like 3 wks where i come from.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

not long now i hope you are managing to get plenty of rest, how is sorting the little mans things going,

Did are you ging to find of the flavours of the pumpkins if they can tell you,


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I agree Caz 14 days is well enough well thats how I thought anyway   I have been resting yeh cant believe I only have 10 weeks to go


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

could be sooner or it could be later though but whatever it is still not long to go now, shorts and t_shirts for your little man if the weather is nice, lets   it is but not so hot that poor mins and did cant cope with it, perticularly did with been stuck in the hospital for 6wks.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz, I didn't think you would wait   I did well with waiting BUT that was only because i started bleeding a few days before OTD so I was just prolonging the disappointment. If I hadn't of started bleeding I would of defo tested early but not too early.. I was always scared I'd get a false positive & that would of been harder than my BFN. 

Charlie, just 10wks left.. wow it has gone so quick 

Vicky, what date is your D/R scan?

M2M, hope your GP appointment goes well

Did, Poppet & Mins.. hope you & your bumps are doing well & growing nicely

Isobel, nearly holiday time.. all that sun. I'm sooo jealous

Winki, hope you didn't find writing your letter too stressful 

I think I have got everyone.. if not SORRY   xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

are you finding plenty to do during the hols zarah my sister says the boys are driving her mad fighting and general annoying my niece.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah - my down reg scan is the 5th March


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i had it in my mind for some reason you had said it was the 24th of feb, of course i remember saying something about i would'nt forget that in a hurry as its our wedding anniversary


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Yeh Caz im glad he will be here for summer. DH plans on buying him the baby england kit for summer


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Evening ladies- Im officially on holiday now  Whats rubbish is Ive strained my tendon in my right hand again so thats pretty rubbish and Im hoping it eases before weekend when we leave. Got home this morning, had a couple of hrs sleep and then got up and popped into town with DD and bought a new suitcase  so all I need to do now is iron my stuff.

Vicky- Aw love the picture of your cat, my cats are 15 and 16 now so getting on a bit but still lovely 

Caz- Oooh your niggles sound promising thats what I had during my 2ww. 

Charlie- nice time to have a baby, my 2 were born end of March and the weather was gorgeous from the day they were born, had lots of lovely walks to park etc 

M2M- you shouldn't be waiting long for your appointment, but you can just ring up the clinic yourself to make an appointment if your self funding 

Poppet-   Hope your feeling well and everything is now feeling real to you  xxxxxx

Liz- You okay,Ill pm you tomorrow  

Mins  Ill pm you too honey xxxx

Zarah- glad you have a cycle buddy and your jabs are going well   Has your AF shown today? Mine hasn't but I have a massive head ache so   its here tomorrow  

 to everyone Ive missed
xxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel, my AF hasn't arrived & no signs either   I think last months cycle was 31/32 days. Since I had tx last time my cycle is all wrong I was always 28/29days    I hope your hand feels better before you go on Saturday   x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i hope so too isobel i just   but was'nt too sure about the embies been that great at 5 and 4 cells though but christine did say they were going in the right direction when they had grown from her at 8.40 om friday morning,  hope your hand is all better for the weekend get dd to help you iron and pack tell her you are on holiday and it will give her chance to learn so if you are really ill you know it will all be in safe hands.

zarah re af karen told me the drugs can play a big part of af been late when you are d/ring so dont worry too much i was so late that my scan had to be altered.

ah he will look lovely in that, my bil bought his daughter a leeds football outfit when she was a baby.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

come on zarahs AF   hope your OK hun and the jabs are going OK

Vicky whoop whoop the jabbing begins  

caz, hope your not going too    

M2M Hi, hope your well, nice to see your still with us

hope everyone else is well, ive been up since stupid o'clock and stupidly ate lots of chocolate so now i feel sick UUGGGHHH, off to lie on the sofa and catch up on some TV. 
shall be back later  

xxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Did anyone watch One born every minute that Sam was like a woman possessed   I said to DH If i even attempt to act like that   slap me or tape my mouth up lmao


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Guys!

Sorry I've been AWOL. We've had a carpet fitted in our living room/dining room so had to unplug everything for a few days.  We also got Sky fitted yesterday YIPPEE, so now I can see what all you folk who have it are on about! Takes me half an hour to flick through all the channels though!

Caz - congrats on the embies! I'm sure for a 2 day transfer they where at the right stage for where they should be, so fingers crossed for you  

Vicky - ooh you get to start the jabbing really soon! I'll be thinking of you on Friday. Hope you've been able to manage work and your appointments ok so far.  It'll be great if you have Zarah as your cycle buddy. I had Did and she's the best!!!!!!  

Zarah - the cycles always mess up your AF don't they? How are you feeling at the minute hun? Do you feel different to last time?  

Isobel - Isn't it less than a week to holiday now? YAY - sunshine and relaxation!! Can't believe you've damaged the tendons in your hand again, is this going to be a recurring injury do you think? Not sure whether things seem real for me yet, think I need a proper bump to feel it.  

Did - hope you're recovered from your bug.  You manage to go all this time without morning sickness and then a stupid virus makes you sick! Typical eh? How's your week off going? I'm off this week too though DH is at work. Been so busy trying to put my house back in order after having the carpet fitted. Luckily my Mum and Dad are off also and have been a godsend this week!  

Charlie - Ooooh 30 weeks, where does the time go? Saw a bit of that programme last night but not sure who Sam was, unless I missed that bit. 

M2M - Hope your appointment went ok and you managed to get a referral to Hull clinic  

Willi - hope your covering letter hits the right spot and you get some help soon  

Mins - DH is taking me out for a meal on Friday for my birthday - he's so romantic though he's taking me to Pizza Express because there is a 2 for 1 offer on     We don't get each other cards or anything for Valentine's Day, but we say "I love you" to each other every day...awwww    How's Peanut doing? Growing big and strong I reckon!!!  

Well got my 20 week scan on 9 March, so no appointments between then and now. But hoping Piglet is growing into a strong little baby.

xxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi ladies, bit too tired/busy/drained today to post much, but thank you for the support and I did post about our GP appointment on the IUI girls thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=223480.msg3593519#msg3593519

 for you all - will be back later/tomorrow to post more.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

M2M - just read your post on the other thread.  It can be very frustrating when we seem to know so much more than the GPs do.  I appreciate that they can't possibly remember everything they are taught when training but it would be easier if they looked in a text book or something before giving you a sweeping statement that everything is "normal".  Sounds positive though that he will write the referral as soon as your next blood results are in.  
I realise that all this must take it out of you a bit but we're all here any time you need to chat/rant/rave about any of it.

Take care  
xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Poppet, Sam was the red headed girl. Ooh 20 wk scan are you going to find out what your having?


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

poppet!! Morning my lovely, glad your enjoying your week off too. ill email you tomorrow after my scan and appointment!!!

I like DH idea of a birthday meal, thats what id doo too.  

yippee for getting sky fitted, life saver!!!!! 
xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just a quickie as I have ten ton of ironing to do but Ill be back later.

OMG yes Charlie that girl Sam wanted shooting  I don't know why they have to behave like that  Yes it hurts but it really is best not to waste so much energy carrying on like she did. I never made a sound during my contractions as I found it easier to concentrate on them and just ride the pain out. Hopefully it'll put Sam off having anymore for a while 

Poppet-I have to admit I did chuckle at you getting a new carpet   Wait till this time next year and lets see what it looks like  Always best to wait till your baby gets to about 3 or 4 before replacing anything else 

Right off to climb the mountain of ironing, I may be gone some time............... 

xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good luck with the ironing isobel.

poppet 20 scan lovely are you finding out what piglet is then can have a proper name,

did will you find out what your 3 are or are you waiting until they arrive to find what you have, i think you might 2 boys and a girl that would be nice.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Isobel - Probably should have mentioned that we had laminate before which makes the house feel cold and not particularly cosy, so wanted a carpet before baby comes, but also whilst its still cold and we can enjoy the benefits of it too. Fingers crossed we might have sold our house and moved somewhere bigger before they reach 3 or 4!! Its so nice to be able to sit on the floor if we want to.....ahhh bliss  

Charlie/Caz - no we won't be finding out the flavour.  Its something we've always said we didn't want to do and would much rather have a surprise on delivery day.  Amazingly we seem to agree on lots of things when it comes to the baby   Caz, what do mean a proper name? We are calling the baby Piglet when its born!! (Only kidding   )

Did - Good luck with your scan tomorrow - you'll have an entire photo album of just scan photos before the pumpkins even arrive!! I thought with DH not being off this week I'd be sat on the sofa all week with nothing to do, but had carpet fitted Monday, Sky yesterday, hairdressers this afternoon, wait for furniture delivery from Argos on Thursday (flat pack stuff.. YAY what fun!!) and then DH is off on Friday so we can maybe do something together (didn't mean that in a smutty way though I'm sure DH would read more into it   ).  Mind you its best to get all this stuff done whilst I'm off work with nothing to do I guess.  You been up to much this week or had a relaxing one?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

what do you think you will be doing together on friday poppet putting that furniture together maybe  
i hate flat pack furniture we usual end up falling out about it as i am the that read instructions dh does'nt bother with them just things it goes together like magic usual says they are a waste of time.

well we hope this has worked and if it does we are in a bit of a dielema as i want to know and he does'nt but i think i am sort of swaying him abit now as i said it means we can buy for one of the other and so can my lot, dont think his mum will want to know though.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

A big round of        for M2M for pruning my picture for me.  Thanks hun 



Mins x

Now I'm going to catch up on all your gossip I've obviously missed!!!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins love the pic of your dogs


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey ladies, I've caught up now!!

Did - glad to see you had another one of your healthy well balanced, chocolate based, breakfasts 

M2M - I'm sorry your GPs appointment was so frustrating.  You're right you don't expect a GP to know everything but by the same token you don't expect them to say everything is fine, or not, when they don't know what they are talking about   Hopefully he has now refreshed his knowledge of all things 'lady hormone' related and will be better prepaired when you go back again!  The clinic know all this stuff inside out so I'm sure they will be able to advise you when your private consultation comes through.  Thanks again for helping me out with the picture  

Charlie - yes I saw the programme too.  Sam was a nightmare,  I told dh if I carried on like that he had my permission to smother me with a pillow!

Poppet - I like Pizza Express although it doesn't taste quite as nice when you know your beloved is getting your meal on the cheap   Aww bless you on the "I love you" stuff, you can't be too soppy as fas as I'm concerned   If the constant odd stretchy wierdness going on in my tummy is anything to go by Peanut is growing   Wow your 20 week scan will be here in no time!

Caz - thanks they're my little fluff babies 

Isobel - I'm sooooo glad you have finished work, but the hand   I don't know whether all that ironing is going to help it heal   I'd have the twins doing an ironing 'master class' if I were you   How does it feel knowing your   is only a stones throw away  I'm very jealous, its so cold and miserable at the moment.

Well aliens have been and replaced my parents with enthusiastic future grandparents who don't say anything snidey about my weight and seem genuinely pleased about Peanut   As planned they have been over to visit me today, it was lovely   My mum brought the stripey cardi and booties which were great (providing Peanut combines the body of a 9month old with the feet of a newborn  ) We went out for lunch and everything went well - I'm in shock!!

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing really really well

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

glad all went well with your parents visit am i to guess that they are either going to be miles too big or miles too small for peanut then mins, well my hair is so itch i have to go and wash it i used to go a week before it needed washing but since i started with the treatment its been much less 4 or 5 days at a time and then needed washing again.

did you could say its the pumpkins that need the chocolate not you, have you had any sort of cravings, my mil had one for pickled onions when she was carrying dh and he cant stand the things.

i never saw that programme we watched holby to follow on from casualty on saturday night and thats what we will watch again tonight.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ladies i dont know if any of you can tell me but thses twinges/nigles i am getting are abit little stretch type twinges would are be able to feel any stretching at this point is it too soon if the embies are staying with me.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Probably a bit too early Caz. I think a lot of what you feel for the days afterwards is the recovery of your ovaries from the egg collection as the follicles refill with blood. But stay hopeful


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Morning all

Just a quickie as am at work and the spy's are about!  
Hope everyone is doing well and the peanuts, pumpkins and piglets are growing big and strong. 

Caz ~ Hope your not going too mad and are able to take it easy. Stay positive   

Will do personal's when I catch up later, probably tonight  

xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning,
Another quick one to say Im still catching up with you all but just busy with getting the house, kids and DH in order 
Hand has eased up a lot so should be ok for weekend 

Hope everyone is fine and dandy 

Isobel
xxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

Just a couple of quick questions.....

I'm going away for a night on saturday so will need to take my busrelin with me but i know it needs to be refrigerated. If i put it in a mini cool bag for the weekend do you think that will be ok?

Also if i start my stimms as planned on 10th Mar (Wed) do you think i will have my first scan on 15th Mar (Mon) or 17th Mar (Wed) - just need to do some more organising for work.

Whilst i'm asking may as well ask another. I know my jabs need to be done at the same time every night. What do you do if you have a night out? I suppose its a silly question because obviously you take it with you and i guess you find a toilet somewhere and do it there. How 'exact' does the time need to be? If its half an hour either side will that be a problem?

Thanks girls


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning all, off to bed in a minute (long story) but thought I'd nip on to see how everyone is 

Yogvic - yes you take your injection out with you, I dont think half an hour later or earlier for one night is going to hurt.  I forgot a couple of times and ended up injecting about 20minutes late and was ok.

I was up all night with a bleed (worst yet ) and horrible pains - even dh was convinced this time that I was loosing the baby    Was sent to the EPAU at Castle Hill this morning and miraculously Peanut is hanging on in there.  I had to see a midwife as well and they now think I may have a problem with my cervix but they couldn't confirm as I was in to much pain for an internal.  Things have got to start going smoothly eventually 

Take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah Mins- your having it rough  to you my lovely xxxx 

vicky-Mmm don't know about the cool bag, should be okay but I would ring the clinic and ask the nurse. Also i would think your 1st scan would be the Monday not the wednesday but you will also have one on the wednesday too so best give work some notice


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh Mins, you poor thing. I really hope things start going smoothly for you soon. Good to hear that peanut is still doing ok though  

Isobel - thanks for the advice, i thought that would probably be the case re the scans. I will arrange some time off on the Mon and i'm already off on the Wed so it should all be ok. I will ring the clinic about the cool bag, luckily at this time of year i doubt anything is going to get too hot.

x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Also wondering... did you take time off work after egg collection? I'll obviously be off the day of EC but if it is on 24th Mar i'm supposed to be working the next day. How did you all feel the day after?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Vicky- it all depends on the individual. I do a physical job so had booked time off anyway but I was a bit peeved as i was fine day after E/C and could have easily gone into work  I took annual leave for the fortnight after as my job involves heavy lifting and stretching and generally chasing about here and there so thought it best  xx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

I had to sneak on at work to send a   to Mins. Sorry your having such a horrid time of late hunnie   Great news that peanut is still staying out     
xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww Minnie   Hopefully they will get to the bottom of your bleeding


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

awwmins your really have your run of it but glad peanut is staying put just rest and hope the pain goes soon, what do they do if it's a problem with your cervix. hers one just for you       rocks


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

caz, no were not finding out the flavour, all about surprises. we think 2 girld and a boy but i will be happy no matter ewhat we have. although any girls will be wearing boys clothes because we saw some lovely ones and couldnt resist. im not a lover of pink!!
and no cravings... i live on chocolate and have done for the last 15 years  

minnie   

poppet, no great album of scan pictures, only the singleton plays ball enough to get pictures, so we have 4 of that one now and only 2 of the twins.

vicky all yours questions answered, but im sure if you were 30 minutes late with a jab once or twice you'll be ok, i know i was when the clocks changed.

hi to everyone else, my appointments went ok back again in 2 weeks.  , im gonna carry on working till then i think, then maybe a wek after, i think id rather be working then sat at home. 1 week at home before hospital will be enough time for me to get things sorted!! and not kill DP  

off to walk my doggies then have a nap (stuffed from nandos) so shall come back later and see how everyone is

xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

glad all went well with your appointments did


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Glad your appointment went well Did 

Still no AF although Ive had a tiny show when I went to the loo today so   its here tomorrow although it doesnt matter now as Im still going to be bleeding on holiday which Im extremely annoyed about 

Zarah- how are you doing this week? 

Mins- Hope your resting lots and feeling ok xxxx

xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies and thanks  

Still feeling very sore and bleeding but it's easing off a wee bit.  

Caz - I don't know what they will do if there is a problem with my cervix, I had lazer tx on it a few years ago but I was told that it wouldn't cause me any problems in pregnancy but we'll see. Thanks for the dancing monkey  

Isobel - that naughty   hopefully she arrives very quickly and only has a short visit, we don't want anything ruining your very well deserved holiday 

Sorry I haven't mentioned everybody but it doesn't mean Im not thinking about you all! I'm so greatful for all your support, I don't know what I'd do without you all.  Right off for a nice warm bath and a very early, and hopefully uneventful, night.

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies

I hope you are all having a lovely day

Poppet - Fingers crossed you are being pampered, we've had to cancel our anniversary meal tonight as I'm not up to it so I expect you to let me know everything you have so I can at least enjoy your meal second hand  

How's everyone else doing?  Really good I hope

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Mins - I really do hope for your sanity's sake that this problem sorts itself out soon. With a bit of luck it will get better over time, but so glad to hear all is well with Peanut  

Caz - did you test this morning?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

hello ladies-

Mins-   xxxx

Did-  xxxx

Poppet- enjoy your day and just think next year you will ahve a lo crawling about saying mama 

Caz- oooh yeah did you test? 

Zarah- Has AF arrived yet? 

Vicky, M2M, Winki- 

Well im off now as I have 101 things to do, sick of packing and repacking and weighing cases 


BTW my AF arrived properly this morning so Ill be really heavy for my flight  Never mind just have to get on with it now 

Speak to you all a week on Monday but will probably pop on later to just to check on you all and if Caz tests one of you lovely ladies pm me and ill check my emails 

Lots of   to you all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

no i did'nt test this morning goner wait till either tomorrow or sunday, but might wait till middle of next week now will have to see how i feel i are'nt going to hold out much hope though.

isobel have a nice   and dont let that   spoil it too much for you  .

mins to you and dh   sorry to hear yo have canceled your meal out, will you rebook when you are feeling more up to it  .

poppet enjoy your evening and make the most of it while you can  

to the rest of you          

does anybody know what happens if the test they give you is bfn and there as been no af do they get you to go in and have blood taken instead to check that.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi caz- no if the test on test day is BFN they just tell you to stop pessaries and wait for bleed xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Have a great holiday Isobel   and looking forward to hearing all about it when you get back 

Hope everyone has a good Friday night planned, dh has given me a big pile of takeaway menus to choose what I'd like   Chinese I think  



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

is it take away instead of going out for your meal then


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

sorry not been on for a couple of days..

Mins sorry to hear about your bleed but glad baby is ok  

Isobel have a great holiday.. I will miss you  

My AF still not here   

big   to the rest of you xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Have you done a test today Caz?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

no goner leave it a few more days to test


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

I think its best to wait Caz, that way you're more likely to get a true result and give any Hcg chance to build up first which an early test may detect


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i have clearblue tests they say can be used 4 days before a period is expected but with treatment theres no grantee of when that will be, i want to chop my boobs off at the minute and its not normal for me to be awake at 5 and 6 in the morning going for a wee, trouble when i get back in bed i cant get back to sleep which i find very annoying i end hiding under the duvet.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

I know how you feel, unfortunately the pessaries bring on all the symptoms of early pregnancy such as painful boobs, so you still don't have a clue one way or the other.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies, hope everyone is well.

Caz, hope your not going going to  

Vicky and Zarah hope your jabs are going OK!!

Hope your all enjoying the snow and rain  

xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello all,

hope you've all had a lovely weekend  

My jabs are going well, no side effects BUT AF still not arrived it should of arrived 5days ago   

xx   xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

GRRRR @ your AF Zarah, must be so annoying, i never had the problem cos i was on the pill, but its always the same, when u want it, it doesnt come and vise versa  xx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

Just thought i'd let you all know my jabs are going fine, i got a bit nervous the first night just as i was about to put the needle in, it felt very weird injecting myself but then i got a grip and i was fine. I couldn't believe how little i felt, i thought there would be a scratch as the needle went in but nothing. Then started wondering if i'd done it right   I'm trying to keep myself really busy now so i dont become completely absorbed by the tx so if i don't post very much that is why. But i will still be checking up on you all regularly  

Caz - oooh can't believe you're almost at testing time already. Hope you're doing ok and good luck when you do come to test  

Zarah - booo to AF being awkward, typical isn't it? Good to hear you've not got any side effects from the down regs, i haven't either but then i've only done two  

Poppet - hello, how's you? Have you got a bump yet? I think you asked about my work a few days back - I've kind of managed to sort things out but its still not easy with not wanting people to know. I'm just waiting for the awkward questions over the next few weeks  

Did - hope you and the pumpkins are doing ok!

Mins - hope you're feeling better after your scare!

Isobel - hope you're doing nothing and enjoying the sunshine!

Winki - how are things with you? Any news on that appt yet?

Big   to anyone i've missed, catch up with everyone soon.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Vicky - well done on your jabs, I'm sure you're doing them fine.  Still not got a bump so I don't look pregnant and I'm 18 weeks! DH seems to have quite an impressive bump though


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies

Hope everyone is doing really well, despite the horrible miserable freezing weather 

Caz - I hope you are doing ok and not going too  ,  Poppet is absolutely right and the longer you can wait to test the better - not that I took that advice myself  

Yogvic - I'm pleased the jabs are going well, it was the first time in my life I was grateful for my bit of extra 'padding' round me middle  

Zarah - sending you   starting vibes  

Did - I presume you're back at work so will be available to natter with me throughout the day 

I bet Isobel is having a lovely time in the  

Well I've been to the gp again this morning and I've been signed off work for a month   with strict instructions to do absolutely nothing - ie lay on the sofa all day watching TV, no work, no shopping, no nothing    Although I'm a real homebird its getting me down being stuck in all the time, but I'll do whatever I'm told if it's whats best for Peanut.

Take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins thats good then when should you have gone back to work was it today or later in the week, as the bleeding stopped again, did you ask what happens if its a problem with your cervix and what they will do, get snuggled up with your little dogs in this freezing weather. i know what you mean about been stuck in though i had a parcel that needed posting and sent dh as my sister said the paths are slippy, as her and my niece went to shop earlier. i went shopping last week dh went with me, he did all the lifting and i did all the paying out that the easy bit, and dh as an appointment in town tomorrow an wants me to go with him.

i bet isobel is so enjoying that   while we are all stuck with this cold weather.

vicky glad the jabs are going o.k i was the same when i did my first one and you will find you might be the same when you start stimming as well i know i was but thats into your leg.

zarah gggggggrrrrr at the   here an af dance for you             , when your scan is that ment to be this week some time.

did i hope you are'nt working too hard. you and poppet must be due around the same time.

poppet 18 weeks already where as that gone.

willywinki, hope you get sorted soon.

to anybody i have'nt mentioned


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

awww minnie i do love your little dogs, they look so cuddly!!
we bathed ours last night, so there like little fluff balls, no dount be covered in mud and stinking again tonite but it was nice for at least a few hours for them not to stink.
anyway glad you have been signed off for a month, get some games/puzzles to do, a think of ideas of how i can stay busy in the hospital LOL
as for the no shopping, i hope that doesnt mean no online shopping, although dont over do that either or i bet DH will put a ban on you!!!  
yea im back at work today, been nice and busy for a change getting things ready for when i leave, practically done it all (oooooo such a busy job i have  ) so i shall be about to natter throughout the day, well maybe not wednesday think im going to have the day off cos the health visitor is coming for an early visit (or health inspector as DP called her  )

caz, glad your still hanging on in there only a few more days!!

vicky glad the jabs are going well  

zarah, any luck or does it look like your going to have to ring the clinic and re-arrange your scan  

Hope all you other ladies are well, im not even letting myself think about isobel on holiday  

xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey ladies

Did - the pups certainly are fluffy, although they could do with a bath and a trim soon.  I sit on the sofa and they all lay on me like little hot water bottles, they're lovely   The doctor did say I was allowed to do some online shopping, which is a good job as I'd already been on and ordered a pair of trousers and a nightie before I went to the surgery    My one remaining pair of comfy cord trousers were a struggle to fasten this morning so I have to give in and accept that I can only wear elasticated waists from now on    At least you get to see some people in the hospital, I'm toying with dragging passers by in off the street to talk to  

Caz - I had been due to go back to work on Wednesday.  Thankfully the bleeding has stopped now but still in a bit of pain if I move around    I'm really not sure what they do if there is a problem with my cervix, it shouldn't be incompetant as I only had one lot of lazer tx but if it is I know they can put a stitch in to prevent premature labout.  But I don't know if that causes bleeding earlier on   I've got my next ante-natal appt next Thursday so hopefully I can get some answers then.

Hope everyone else is doing really well



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i have never known a health visitor come to see you before you have the baby so thats a first is it because you are having 3,

i think it is nearly tea time.

DID: you will have to take up knitting to keep you busy in hospital thats what my mum did when she spent 6 months in when she was carrying my sister 29yrs ago mind she only knitted a couple of garter stitch pram blankets, make sure you have plenty of change for the t.v since you have to pay to watch those now aday's. and get yourself some good books to read.

mins can you not do your supermarket shop online with tesco, asda or sainsburys so it can be delivered when your dh is at home.

i have found on ebay some shocking pink knitting wool,


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

NO AF YET     ... my down reg scan is supposed to be on Friday, when should I ring them do you think? I was going to wait until Thursday but do you think they would like to know before that? 

Vicky, glad your jabs are going well... the 1st time is strange, I remember been sat there for ages, sweating with needle in my hand thinking I can't stick this in myself   but after that its easy.. then I went through the same when I did my first stimming jab   don't stay away too long remember your my cycle buddie  

Caz, you have done so well not testing yet, I really thought you would of by now. Any ideas when your going to? 

Mins, glad your GP has signed you off work, I know it gets boring at home but the rest will do you good  

Did, do you have a date for when you go into hospital?

Poppet, how are you?  

Winki, any news yet? 

M2M, hope your well 

Isobel, I know your not reading but I'm so jealous your in the sun it is freezing here  

big   to anyone I haven't mentioned xxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Zarah, maybe wednesday, because they dont mind if you have a little AF just not loads!!!
no date yet, there going to tell me all the details next time i go in, so a week on thursday! but i recon they will take me in @ 22 weeks, so got about just over 3 weeks of freedom still.

caz, no knitting for me, i hate it (doing knitting), and my MIL has done enough for 15 sets of triplets!!! LOL

minnie LOL @ dragging people in, u should bake some buns for the oldies in the town, they'll come in and see you  

well we have been granted for planning permison, so we can extend our kitchen and bathroom, wont make much different except i can get a washing machine and a freezer, heres hoping they can build it before the babies arrive  
off to walk my pooches now, then come home and eat chocolate cake  
will catch up with you all tomorrow, have a nice everning 


xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Caz i also have a health visitor coming this week to see me to talk about the things they offer when baby is born. Have you spotted any symptoms as yet? when are you testing?


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

AF on its way, should be full flow tomorrow (sorry TMI), I will let it arrive properly & call clinic on weds see what they want me to do x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

that must be a new thing as my sister has had 3 the youngest been 4 and they never did that with any of hers.

zarah i would ring tomorrow and see what they say i know i rang on the monday and she told me to ring whenit had started so i did and i believe that was tuesday they may want to know when you think it will start karen on reception rebooked mine and said if i was still bleeding heavy to cancel again but it had stopped, they dont mind if you are only spotting a little.

mins is ment to be resting so maybe not a good idea to bake cakes instead get dh to buy some and pretend you have made them.

charlie i dont know yet leaving it as long as i can.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Mins - LOL at extra 'padding'! I think i may be injecting straight into sticky toffee pudding the amount of cakes i've had recently   Hope you're not getting too bored, maybe you could brush up on your knitting whilst you're having to rest. I remember you saying you were giving it a try a while back.

Zarah - yay to AF being on the way  , hopefully they'll still be able to do your scan on Fri. I'm really really hoping mine isn't too late   because its such nightmare arranging time off work at short notice. Knowing the evil   she's bound to mess me around a bit  . Was pleased to read you were like me with the first jab, it is definitely weird injecting yourself, i'm absolutely fine with needles but just kept going to do it then saying to DH 'i can't do it!' Anyway after lots of coaxing i got there and now its no problem. Don't worry i wont stay away too much, always here if you need a chat, i'm bound to be pm'ing you with lots of questions and worried rants once we get to more involved bits of tx.

Poppet - lol at DH's bump. Don't worry i'm sure yours will soon be better than his and you can be very proud of it.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Poppet LOL @ DH bump, its a sympathy bump, Paul has lots of sympathy pains for me!!!! hehe  

Zarah   whoop whoop for AF heres hopinh fridays scan can still go ahead, lets hope it dissapears as quickly as it came

Vicky glad the jabs are going well   bet its nice knowing you have finally started  

Caz, yea they do health visitor visits round here usually between 25 and 30 weeks i think, but she called me the other day and didnt want to not see me cos im going in hospital, thought was very nice of her, maybe in your area they either do things differently or it has changed, after all lots changes year by year.

Hi Charlie, hope your not going too   off work.

Hey to everyone else i have missed, im going to fall asleep at my desk soon, didnt sleep at all last night, bump is so high now i cant get comfy, sometimes im sure i can feel it growing  

xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

Yogvic - glad the injections are going well, for once we have an advantage over the super skinnies    I haven't done too badly on the cake front, at the moment I've got a bit of a craving for oranges, a couple of weeks ago it was fried egg sandwiches    I hope you are feeling a bit better now things have started properly, I'll keep my fingers crossed that the   doesn't mess with you    My mum is doing the knitting, although I started doing a bit myself a couple of months ago I don't seem to have the patience for it  

Zarah - so glad af has arrived, not long now!!!!

Did - I hope you get to specify your dietry requirements before you get in to hospital, we don't want them giving you fruit and veg when your body is a temple to chocolate    Have you thought of getting one of those little portable dvd players that you could watch in bed, also if you like puzzles Su Doku are good for taking up time,  I don't think you are going to have enough room for jigsaws  

Caz - have you given in to testing yet?  I'm thinking 10 days following et may be your breaking point.  Good luck if you have but if you have and it's negative don't be disheartened as lots of ladies dont test positive until bang on their otd  

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing really well.  I'm off to eat another orange and to try and find something to watch on daytime tv - again!!!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Ooooh I didn't realise the health visitor visited before the baby came!  I thought it was just special for Did with having triplets.  I hope mine likes dogs


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi everyone  I'm finding that with work, I don't have that much time to post on here at the moment, but I try to read when I can. I hope you're all doing well. 

*yogvic* - Thanks for the info about progesterone levels and waiting times. You would think I'd be really patient by now having been on the adoption waiting list for over a year, but nope.  Just can't wait to get going. Well done on getting started with your jabs. I don't know if I'll have to use injectibles yet but I'll be very nervous if I do  so will ask for your advice if and when the time comes. 

*caz1976* - Good luck for the rest of your 3ww!  You're doing very well not to test, especially now you're starting to notice some changes in the way you feel. Hope you've been getting some sleep.

*Zarah* - Glad your AF arrived and hope you are still okay to have your scan this week. 

*charlie14* - Hope you enjoy your visit from the health visitor.  It must make it all feel very real!

*dids* - Hope you're taking it easy and enjoying your last few weeks before going into hospital.  Will you be on a ward in Women and Children's or will you have your own room? I hope you'll be able to wander around. Will you be able to go home at all or will you be stuck in hospital until the babies arrive? When is your EDD?

*isobel* - How is your hand?  Hope you're having a fab time on holiday! 

*Poppetgirl* - Thanks for the support re: my GP appointment. I think I'm so stressed out by it as I'm constantly expecting to fall at the next hurdle as we had such a huge disappointment with the adoption. I'm always waiting for the next bad thing so I like being to be honest with me. My GP just really frustrated me but I'm trying not to let it get to me too much. Good luck for your scan... not long now! I think I would be like you and not want to find out the sex... might have to avert your eyes, or do they just not scan that far down if you don't want to know? 

*Mins* - Glad the pic worked.  Thanks re: GP stuff. I don't think he really has a clue about cycles as he seemed to think I should have a 28-day one and that I must be mistaken when I said mine was 41 days.  It'll be refreshing to speak to a specialist I think as they're likely to know what they're talking about! Glad you had a nice visit from your parents. I hope you're recovering okay after your little scare and not feeling too bored at home. Glad Peanut is okay. 

 for anyone I've missed!

As for me, I've now had my Day 33 progesterone levels checked but I'm not convinced I've ovulated this cycle at all.  I get the results at the end of the week and my GP has said he'll be able to do the referral once he has those results back. So fingers crossed there's still a chance we could have our first consultation by the end of March. 

At the moment though I'm just feeling very nervous. I posted another thread earlier in the week saying I had a really bad, painful smear test on Thursday  it was just awful... and the last one I had was painful too. So now I'm really worried about the investigations I may have to have for TX and of course the TX itself.  Worried that if I can't handle a smear test what hope do I have of handling a hycosy (the dye test) or the actual IUI or IVF treatment?  So having a bit of a "down" week...


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Ooh Did glad your bump is coming on well. I was up most of the night last night suffering with bad heartburn now as he has moved right up near my ribs must be pushing the acid up from my stomach. I think i have had quite an easy pregnancy though


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi again

M2M - you're bound to be frustrated with having to wait, particularly after waiting so long and being dissapointed by the adoption process.  I don't know about the hycosy but please don't worry about IVF being painful, you are drugged up to the eyeballs (in a very nice way) for any uncomfortable bits and I think onthe whole a particularly nasty smear test (and I've had a few  ) is much worse than anything you would experience at the IVF clinic.  Sorry you are having a down week, I'm sending you lots of extra special     



Mins x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Mins  did you not have to have the hycosy then? It's apparently needed to check whether your tubes are blocked if you're not ovulating. I'm worried I'm going to have to have it and everything I'd read makes it sound awful. A few women have even said they've passed out from the pain so I'm petrified. 

The crazy thing is I'm not at all scared at the prospect of childbirth because it's such a natural process. I know it'll be painful but it's something the body does naturally and that doesn't frighten me. It's the thought of things being poked and prodded that frightens me... I'm such a baby with things like that.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi M2M

No I didn't have to have a hycosy because our infertility is caused by dh's  .  I'm terrified of childbirth and incredibly   by any sort of prodding and poking but I've managed to get through things so far.  You'll probably find, like me, that you just manage to force yourself through the next bit of tx or examination because you know you have to do it to get closer to having a  .  I think allot of people are very quick to tell you horror stories but ask around on here and I'm sure there will be ladies who's experience of hycosy is not so bad   And if the concensus is that the procedure is that painful make sure you speak to the consultant beforehand and arrange adequate pain relief.  



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hi m2m i dont ovulate but we saw prof killick and he said he was bothered if my tubes were blocked as dh's   is low like mins dh's, so he did'nt want me to have hycosy. i had a bad time with my smear a couple of years ago the nurse made me bleed but since i have been o.k i think they are much more careful and gentle about what they are doing.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

hiya ladies

have been lurking for a few days, as life's just tres busy at moment and not had time to post. No news from hospital yet, trying not to think about it too much. 

M2M ~ I had lap and dye  2.5 years ago. It was a day surgery so you don't stay in. They put you under a general anesthetic so you get the whole going under thing, which i loved   When i woke up about 1 hour later i didn't feel any pain at all, just a little tenderness like you can tell you've had something poking around in belly. They sent me home after i'd come round properly, had something to eat  (tonnes of toast) and had been to loo. When i first heard i had to have it done, i told my boss i'd be back at work days 2 days later, but they told me at pre-op that i'd need 5 days off at least. I stayed off whole work (i had mine on a monday) which i needed. The key-holes were a little tender and itchy, but the only pain i had this wierd displaced pain you get in your shoulders. It's gas they use to blow up your tummy so they can move the scopes around easily. Some of the air gets trapped in your body cavity and somehow this turns into pain in you shoulders!!   The air slowly works it's way out on it's own  I got by with iboprofen. Honestly, the most painful part was having my stiches out as the consultant used very thick suture.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

M2M - Sorry you're feeling a bit down at the moment   I can totally understand your concerns over the whole treatment process but try not to worry. I have had the HyCoSy scan, i won't lie to you it wasn't pleasant but its really not that bad. When i had mine done she couldn't find my cervix   so it took her ages to get the speculum in the right place and then she seemed to be prodding and poking around for ages. I kept gripping DH's hand harder and harder and he kept asking if i was ok but over all it wasn't that bad, no worse than a 'bad' smear (which i've had too). Afterwards i just had some bleeding and period type pains for the rest of the day but was totally fine the day after. You might not have to have one, they don't seem to insist on it at Hull but if you're having IUI it would probably be a good idea because you don't want to go through the whole tx to find out later your tubes were blocked! With IVF they are removing the eggs and fertilising them so it doesn't matter if they're blocked or not. What winki is describing is a lap and dye were they put you to sleep, i doubt you'll have to have one of those.

Hope you're feeling better soon and i hope you get your referral sooner rather than later


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello ladies xxx

M2M, I had the hycosy scan & lap & dye... I had these done about 10yrs ago. The scan was ok I didn't have any problems with it. I was put to sleep for the lap & dye I was in pain afterwards like I'd done a million sit-ups & the pain in the shoulder was bad aswell BUT it needed to be done & you do get over it very quickly. The results were both of my tubes were damaged, both full of fluid. So before I started my 1st tx I had both tubes removed.. Prof Killick recommended I had them removed because it gives you a better chance of tx working, apparently fluid from my tubes could leak & wash the embie away!! well thats what I was told back then anyway.. but you know how quickly things change  

AF arrived full flow this morning, I'm going to wait until Thursday to see how heavy/light the bleeding is then I will ring the clinic & see what they want me to do.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning all!

Did anyone see One Born Every Minute last night     There was this poor woman having a VBAC who's husband, when the midwife left the room, was absolutely awful to her shouting at her about how tired he was and how there was something wrong with her for not being able to tolerate the pain of labout etc etc    Well it may be my hormones but I'm toying with the idea of renting a mini bus, getting a group of ladies together and having a trip down south to find the rat faced little   to give him a good    .  Voluteers welcome  

Hope everyone is doing really well, Caz you are very quiet, are you ok or going  

Take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes i saw One Born Every Minute. That bloke was a total  , I felt so sorry for his wife. When he was going on about 'why am i even here' 'no-one listens to me' errr hello, you might like to be there when your child is born??! Did you hear him going on about his management training as well and saying he could use it in any situation, even bringing up kids   OMG, what an  

Hope everyone is doing well today. I have a day off but seem to have so many things to do, best get on!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I would have kicked the   out of the room if it was me he was horrible. 

Ooh got my 4d scan today cant wait to see my little man and see who he looks like


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Enjoy your 4D scan Charlie, i bet it will be fab!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh Charlie a 4D scan how fantastic!!!!  Is it the one at the Deep that you are going to?  That one is Jayne and a couple of the other sonographers from the W&C hospital I think    Let us know how it goes as if I get that far I'd love a 4D scan  

Dh as an extra special treat is allowing me to leave the sofa for 10 minutes to drive me up the road to the library - woot!!!  the excitement 

Hi to all you lovely ladies out there



Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ya Minnie its the one at the Deep im hoping its the lady who scanned me at the IVF centre that would be nice.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hi ladie i'm still here just i keep popping on to see whats happening with you all, i am going a bit   but i did test this morning and was bfn so will see what monday brings i have read that the test can be negative but blood can be taken so i might ask to see if they will do that if mondays test comes out negative as it would be just my luck to have a dodge test.

charlie 4d scan sound great  see if you can post pics when you get back,

mins a trip to the libary sounds good,

yogvic hope you are o.k with the jabs now,

zarah i think they will cancel your scan until monday as your af started on the same day as mine they might ask you how many days it normally lasts, as that was what karen asked me.

to the rest of you


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon ladies

Caz - I'm really sorry that, so far, you have a BFN    However don't give up hope until your otd, you may be a very late implanter. Although its awful at Hull having to wait for so long to test officially at least when you do test you will know for definate if you are pregnant or not.  I don't think they do a blood test if you are still bfn on your otd, as the test they give you to do at home is so accurate, but I suppose you could ask if it would put your mind at rest. Maybe some of the other ladies on here could advise you.

Charlie - I hope the scan went well and you had something to eat and a sugary drink beforehand to make baby wriggly and even more photogenic  

I didn't get to the library, in the end dh drove me round the corner (less than a five minute walk  ) to a little coffee shop for lunch.  It was great getting out of the house for a little while and I still feel fine as I only walked a few steps from the car to the door, so didn't overdo it at all  

Hope everyone is doing well

 and  

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

hi girls had my 4d scan was really good was scanning me for about an hour. He weighs just over 3lb and she says im all baby   Got some good pics but he was a bugger to try and move his hands lol she said i will notice when hes born that he will have his hands in his face alot. Did see him yawn, smile and suck his thumb he also poked his eye with his big toe   She had a look and she says he also has a fair bit of hair on his head how cute  

Il try and upload some pics later for ya all to see.

Caz i hope you get your BFP on monday lots of    for ya


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Caz 
 heres hoping   im not sure the clinic would do a blood test as the pessaries really do play havok with your system.
hope your ok


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Here are a few of my 4d scan pics....

Here is my little man smiling http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/3412/dunn22.jpg

He loved putting his hands in front of his face  http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/6481/dunn27.jpg

Big Yawn http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/6929/dunn12.jpg

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Charlie - the pictures are amazing   Poked his eye with his big toe? Wow that's one supple little man  



Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I would recommend these scans they are amazing   The sonographer said he was a contortionist   i didnt realise how flexible babies could be


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi girls x

Charlie those pics are amazing  

Caz, sorry you got a BFN today, but its not over yet   are you going to test each day until your OTD or are you going to wait? 

I watched one born every minute last night.. I agree that womans husband was a   !!!!! It makes you wonder what some women actually put up with   

xxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Zarah   I think he has my nose


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie those pics are amazing are you putting them all in an album.

no not testing everyday, dh was at drs last night and the gp asked how things were so we told him and i said i dont think its worked and he was telling me it can take longer then 18 days to get a bfp after inplantation so still couuld be bfn on monday but then the week after could be bfp.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Im gonna put every scan pic and his dvd i have in a memory box when hes born with his hospital tag and everything


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

Caz - I would ask the clinic on Monday about how long it can take for a 3 day embryo to implant as I'm sure they will be more up to speed with this info than your GP.  I hope you are doing ok as I understand how stressful this time is  

Hope all you other ladies are doing well.  Is Isobel back on Saturday?  If feels like she has been away ages...

Take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Minnie i always think its quiet on here when isobel is away.

xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel is back on monday mins


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Zarah.... how did your call to the clinic go? have they re=arranged your scan?

xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I rang the clinic today, they want me to ring back in morn & if bleed is light I will still have my scan tomorrow.

Caz I think if its BFN on Monday then it will be BFN, otherwise the clinic would have you testing again after that & they don't do that I don't think, well I've not heard of that happening to anyone anyway. Hope your not too down about your result yesterday because things might still change by Monday  

xxxxxx   to you all x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies

Zarah - fingers crossed your scan goes ahead  

Will it ever stop raining, its soooo depressing   

I hope everyone is doing really well and that no one is as mind numbingly bored as me  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good morming mins is'nt this rain just horrid its absolutely pouring it down here,  

i have had a little bit of spotting which appears to have stopped now, 

hope everyone is o.k and your scan did'nt get cancelled till a later date zarah.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

It's very quite on here at the moment isn't it?  

I have had my scan & I have have down regged   stimming jabs have been brought forward. I was supposed to start them on 10th March but I start them on 5th March   My next appointment is 12th March for a scan. 
The scan showed I have a small cyst on one of my ovaries (I have been assured this is nothing to worry about) but I wondered if any of you ladies had this? 

Caz, have you had anymore spotting? 

xx   xx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah - Great news that you had your scan and that everything is on track so far and fab news that you can start stimming a bit sooner   - prob won't be in the beds next to each other after EC though now  

I think my AF is going to be late, should've been due today/tomorrow but only had a bit of spotting so far. I feel a bit reassured knowing that you had your scan today even though AF didn't arrive till Tues (if i remember rightly) I'm really hoping mine will be here by Tues and that my scan will go ahead next Fri.

Hi to everyone else. Caz -   hope you're not going too


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, I'm still bleeding but lightly so if you don't mind having you scan when your bleeding they will still scan you, they only cancel if your bleeding heavy. It's a shame we won't be in beds next to each other     xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats good news zarah i wont forget next friday with it been our wedding anniversary, does that mean the person recieving your eggs with get a call to say things are in front of what they should be,

vicky dont worry about af been late mine was due on the wednesday and was the following tuesday or wednesday when it arrived its to do with the drugs.

no i have had no more spotting upto now was only a bit at midnight last night when i went for my bath sorry about personals but was like brown discharge and looked sticky dh said was it maybe the pessaries. but knowing that i did bleed once when i had my 1st smear just under 3 yrs ago its possible with me doing those for the last 3 weeks i could have got a bit of spotting from that.

my mum and dad have got my niece cot at there's ready so hoping it as worked this time or it works next time i only need to buy a new mattress for that. so we dont need the big stuff,

ladies are any of you going to try breastfeeding.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah - i don't mind having a scan when i'm bleeding. I usually only have one heavy day so   all will be ok for my scan on Fri cos it will be such a pain to rearrange with work.

Really pleased for you that stimming starts a bit sooner. I think its much better if you can get on with things rather than waiting around - i'm guessing your EC will be around the 19th Mar now? Did you have a blastocyst transfer last time? Will they still only put one back  ?


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies  

Yup it is quiet on here

Zarah - I'm chuffed you got your scan done and that dr is going to be sooner than expected, it makes a nice change with tx    Sorry I don't have any experience on ovarian cysts but I'm sure one of the ladies on here will be able to reassure you (like the clinic) that there's nothing to worry about  

Yogvic - Not long for you either!  It's nice you and Zarah have each other as cycle buddies.  I'm keeping everything crossed that your scan dates stay the same so your work appointments don't have to be altered.

Caz - I don't think the pessaries usually cause spotting, but everyone is different    I hope you are going to be doing something nice over the weekend to keep your mind off your otd.

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing great, enjoy your weekend

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz, the reason my dates have been brought forward is to match my recipient so she will none the wiser that things have come forward for me, she will be well aware by now that she has a donor.
I'm glad your spotting has stopped but I don't think it will be the pessaries. It might of been an implantation bleed, they do say brown blood is old blood so that might be a good sign   . Are you waiting until OTD now to test again? x

Vicky, I haven't been given an EC date yet, I think I will get that on my next scan but I'm reckoning around the 17th/18th. Last time I had tx I had EC 12days after I started stimming. I did have blastocyst transfer last time. This time if I get to blast stage I am still only allowed one embie put back, if I was to have a day 3 transfer I would be allowed two but I would only have a day 3 if my embies weren't good enough to go to blast stage. x

Mins, I'm not worried about my cyst, Dawn reasurred me it was nothing so I'm happy with that   x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Embarassing bodies is on from Hull   Hope none of you ladies are on!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm watching it.. hope I don't see anyone I know


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

a little bit more spotting last night but again brown in colour so   you are right zarah, but nothing again this morning, waiting till monday now to test but   all is o.k.

mins are'nt doing anything over the weekend, dh is going to a farm sale with my dad shortly, but he's had to run my sister into town to tax her dh's car as the cover note's only arrived this morning, so i might go to my mums for a while later on, at least we can do that with been so close.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

stay positive Caz, Monday will soon be here      

Hope you ladies have a lovely weekend. 
I'm going out tonight with the girls so looking forward to that BUT I am going to have to do my jab in a pub toilet which is going to be abit weird


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Caz-Good luck for Monday.   I hope the spotting is a late implatation bleed. It can take up to 10 days for the embryo to implant, causing extra blood vessels to be laid down and therefore sometimes causing a bit of bleeding which you wouldn't be aware of until a couple of days later.  

When I was given the pessaries I wasn't given anything to insert them with. I don't know whether that's changed but if it hasn't a couple of us overcame the problems of insertion by buying a box of regular applicator tampax (plastic applicator essential), removing the tampon dropping the pessaries into where the tampon had been, putting the bung back in, and hey ho away you go, hopefully you get the gist-soooooo much easier and pleasanter and less likely to cause bleeding.

Hope that's useful.

Zarah-best wishes for this round of treatment 

Gizmog xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Giz x

pessaries are still the same as when you did them, so thats a good tip thanks x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i wish i had known that one before as i use tampons normally anyway very good tip pray it has worked this time but if not an i do it again i will try that dh said about cutting the end of one of the wider syringes but i did'nt like that idae as it might be sharp an known my luck i would end up cutting myself plus i would have thought you could end up with a lot of air there.

zarah have a good evening i might try that tonight with pesseries as it a pain do one at a time will let you know how it goes hun.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah hope you you had a good night last night and you are'nt feeling the affects this morning,

thanks to giz for the tip.

well i did that last night with the tampon the compax ones might be the best as they have plastic applicator or at least that what i used worked a treat.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz, have you had anymore spotting? OTD tomorrow are you going to test today or wait?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

no spotting and no i'm not testing today i'm going to wait till tomorrow morning.


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies, I'm up with indigestion   so thought I'd pop on and see how everyone is doing  

Caz - the very best of luck with your official test this morning, I'm   the outcome is a positive one

Zarah - no thankfully I wasn't on 'Embarrassing Bodies' - yet!!!  I didn't recognise anyone although there were plenty of shots of the inside of the private hospital in Anlaby.

Isobel - welcome back from your holiday, looking forward to hearing all about it  

Did - hope you've got that laptop upgrade finished, you'll be missing out on loads of internet shopping opportunities if you are offline much longer 

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing really well

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

helllooooooooo Im back , ive gone   not having my laptop since wednesday night!!! havent been ignoring you all.

Zarah whoop whoop on getting to stim early.
isobel hope the holiday was nice, back to reality now, but a nice clean house and lots of space  
caz hope the test this morning goes OK.

Hi to all the other ladies, i'll try get on a bit today to check on you all. 
I pick my new car up today and i have to try and get my essay done for college tomorrow night, all while still trying to work  

Love to everyone  

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hiya ladies,

just a quick one as just got up after afew hrs sleep but wanted to check in on you all 

Had the most fabulous holiday, shattered as we didnt stop but it was worth it. Went on the Sahara trip, camel riding into the sunset and then we went back in the morning for sunrise but in a jeep this time over the sand dunes, met some great people and felt oh so lovely just being normal and not thinking about babies 

Good luck Caz for this am. Speak to you all later xxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Isobel ... Glad you see you back honey! Sounds like you had a FABulous time! Tell us more when you get chance!

Caz ... Sending lots of       for your test today hun x

Did ... thought you'd gone a bit quiet! When you going into hosp 

Mins ...     Ugh its horrible isn't it? I remember it well, started bang on 17 weeks with me. 

Hiya to everyone, hope you have blue skies like us, cold but lovely and sunny here over the 'border!' 

xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

Wow it's   I'd forgotten what the sun looked like!!!

Did - oooh a new car, what have you gone for?  A minibus  

Isobel - your holiday sounds fantastic, a sunset camel ride - fabulous!  I am sooooo jealous  

Ceri - yes its horrible, luckily there was an offer on extra large bottles of gaviscon at the chemist  

Caz - hope you're ok hun  

Hope all you other lovely ladies out there are doing great. I have a busy day ahead of me: a bath, hairwash and The Wire season 3 on DVD  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Mins ... we have a scheme here, a card called a 'minor ailments card' get it from doctors surgery, so you can go to the chemist with your card, they'll give you what you need ie, gaviscon, for free during pg and up to one year after babe is born, i went through tens of bottles, i know its not cheap! See if they do this near you hun, might save you a bob or 2. Theres a list of all sorts to cover the minor ailments. You can get one for bubs when he/she is born too. Sudocrem, calpol etc. Worth checking? x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good morning ladies got a   this morning really upset and dh as taken the news really badly this morning but i think i knew he would

glad you had a good holiday isobel

dont worry if i dont post for a few days i am about somewhere     to you all


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Caz - I'm really sorry for you and dh. Take care of yourself and each other  

Ceri - thanks for that!  I'll look in to it as it sounds great

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Caz, words cannot mean anothing at the moment but   take some time, you know where we are.



Minnie Ford Galaxy its 7 seater and HUGE, really nice though although i didnt like handing over the money, especially when we could really do with it, but we did need a bigger car  
rather u then me with the HB, ive been totally free of it so far TOUCH WOOD)

Ceri oooooo i wonder if they do that scheme round here, would save loads, yea been very quiet, not like me at all, @ consultant appointment on thursday to get the details so presume it will be 2 weeks after that, not sure whether to feel   or  

xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi girls how you all doing?

I just got back after being discharged from hospital had some spotting early hours saturday morning followed by painful period like cramps, was told to go to the ADU and was monitored this showed small contractions but was likely to be braxton hicks but was kept in to be monitored. Cramps went off saturday night had scan yesterday to check placenta was ok which it was, baby weighs 3lb 8oz already Saw Mr Maguiness today who gave me steriod injection just in case he does make an early appearance got to go back tommorrow for 2nd dose. 

Hopefully next time I am in there will be having him  

Didabuf - I saw someone in hospital who was having triplets she was 27 weeks and she is having a section at 34 weeks and her friend mentioned that she was in hospital as two other IVF patients where having triplets around similar times i guessed one was you and did think of you   She is fed up lol by the sounds of it but just to let you know they do let you out for days i overheard her saying. 

Caz - Really sorry about your BFN


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Caz - A Ford Galaxy - nice  Allot smarter than a van and you'll be able to fit you, dh, the pumpkins and Dave and Jim in all at once   I'm not suprised I've started with heartburn, being the lucky little bunny that I've been so far    I'm just grateful that my limbs haven't dropped off and my head hasn't exploded - yet!!  

Charlie - sorry you ended up in the hospital, scary stuff!  I'm really glad that everything seems to be under control now and that Mr M is keeping a close eye on you.



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

min LOL your going loopy too   think you ment did/liz hahahahaha xx

charlie, yea Mr M said there was another woman in at the moment with triplets and then another one due at the same time as me   were taking over the world.
glad everything is OK now @ 33 weeks your little boy has got a VERY good fighting chance, if he decides he wants to visit you sooner.

x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I have had period cramps before at 16 weeks but i thought with me being 8 wks of my due date i should get it checked out. Yeah the woman with triplets is having 3 girls i heard she has a boy and girl also so she will have her hands full.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes Did, I am going   I will blame pregnancy brain    Right off for a bath and some lunch before I spend anymore money on the internet 



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i think it's made it worse with sil been due in 25 to 27 days from now as well.

i could'nt talk to a nurse when i rang so i think it was roxanne on reception had to get somebody to ring back anyway it was debbie and i asked when we can go again and it with april af so fingers crossed af are on time from here on in.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

i know its hard Caz   but you have to remember you want your own child and unfortunatly there is people in life who have no trouble getting pregnant.
it gets easier hun, just relax and prepare your mind and body for the next TX


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

Did: did you have blast on your first tx or just the embies put back like you did with the pumpkins.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

3 day embys both time, we never; 
A. had enough to go to blast 
or 
B. have good enough quality eggs.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

an we were the same with only having the 3 eggs and only 2 taking, and only going to day transfer.

how long did any of you lovely ladies leave between each tx.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

the same time you had to caz, you have to wait 3 afs before you can try again, its the same for private and NHS funded!!
x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

debbie said this one, the one at the end of march then ring with 3rd one in april whenever it makes its apperance, does that sound right.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

yup thats correct.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thank did just had to check that, how long does it take for them to send the letter out after the meeting.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

what meeting caz, they should send you a letter, no more then 2 weeks, if you are seeing a consultant for a follow up appointment that could be anytime before the next tx.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

audit meeting apparently they discuss tx then send use a letter then i have to ring them and they will discuss whats been said or decided for next tx.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

ohhh yea that should happen this week sometime, so about 2 weeks from now, no more i wouldnt of thought!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

cheers did i am going for now chat to you all later or tomorrow.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz, I'm so sorry about your BFN, I know exactly how your feeling. It will get better I promise although at the time you don't think it will  

Isobel, welcome back, your hol sounds like it was just what you needed.. we all missed you x

Did, enjoy your new car. My friends sister is also having triplets so she must be the other one because she is having 3 boys!!

Charlie, sorry to hear about your hospital stay.. I'm glad all is well 


Hello to all you other ladies.. hope you all enjoyed seeing the sunshine today


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi everyone

Caz - huge   hunny. I'm so sorry its not worked out this time. Its really not that long until you can try again though. Just keep yourself busy and April will be here before you know it  

Isobel - welcome back. It sounds like you've had a really lovely time. Have to say i'm very jealous of the sunshine. Really pleased you enjoyed yourself and glad it was a well deserved break from everything baby related!

Mins - sorry to hear about the indigestion, hope you can get something to sort it out and hope its not here to stay for the rest of the pregnancy  

Did - good to hear you're back online. Not long now until your 'holiday' in the Women and Childrens. I'm sure it wont be too bad and the main thing is you'll be in the best place possible for those three little pumpkins.

Charlie - sorry to hear about your scare but good that they are looking after you. Maybe bubs has decided he has waited too long to meet mummy and daddy and is not waiting any longer!

Zarah - hi, hope you're doing ok  

Hi to everyone else.

Well AF arrved for me today  so should be fine for my scan on Friday. I'm really relieved and feel like we're properly getting on with tx now.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry no personals yet but wanted to say how sorry I am to caz. Its crap and you will feel rubbish but like zarah said it will get easier and god willing it will work next time  Take time to get your head round it all and you and your DH stay close and support one another 

Im off now as absolutely whacked and DH is currently repacking as he is off to the airport at 3am to go visit his parents so you will have my full attention for the next few weeks I promise 

speak to you all soon and Ill do some personals


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, I'm glad AF has arrived.. you should be ok for scan on Friday.. My AF came on the tuesday so you should be fine. They will give you your stimming date on Friday then wonder when it will be


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

vicky whoop whoop on af arriving!!!

ooo zarah really, is she due around the same time as me? is it IVF. bet the IVF unit cant believe all these triplets LOL

xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Did, I think she is due around same time as you, it was IVF abroad.. I don't know her personally I'm a friend of her sister x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning!!

Well i am now offically husbandless for the next few weeks, was looking forward to the peace (and tidyness ) however now he's gone Im missing him already 

Zarah- Hi hun, glad your AF arrived so you can have your scan  Its all getting close now eh? Ill pm you when I get a min xxx

Vicky- Woo hoo another AF here  Glad your on schedule for your scan now  xxx Yeah the sunshine was fab, between 25 and 30 degrees every day which is a lot better than expected for this time of year. Could have done with another week there really but never mind it was nice whilst it lasted 

Caz-   Hope your okay love, not long till March and you can start looking forward again xxx

Poppet- "Come on Poppets bump, grow, grow, grow"!!!! Hope you doing ok. xxx 

Did- Ooooh not long now till your holiday (in the hospital ) xxxxx 

Mins-  Extra special    for you today xxxx  xxx

M2M-   How are you doing honey? xxx

Charlie-   Hope your feeling ok now xxx

Ceri-  How are you hun? xxx 

Anyone Ive missed  im sorry didnt mean to 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well its lovely and   outside this morning i have even decided to hang some washing out,

hope all are o.k      

glad everything is o.k charlie, maybe you will get an extra special birthday present next month.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hope your feeling ok Caz   It is a really nice day. 

Hopefully he will come 37-38 weeks just in time for my birthday on the 14th April


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi ladies! 
so much happening on here again (i know i only post once every 6 months... lol  )

HI ....... isobel snow drop - im here again for another round. hope all is well with you.

Caz1976 - so sorry for your BFN, most of us have been there and it is a horrible time but you have each other to get you through.... much love  

   to everyone else!

I have my 1st consultation at Hull and were transfering our final Embryo from care this week!    that a change of clinic will just be what we need for the magic to happen! 

melanieb xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi mel, 
Wondered where you had disappeared to  
Oooh how exciting for you. I too   its just the change you need. Be sure to stay in touch and let us all know how your doing.
  

isobel xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies

I know some of you have had private scans, please could you let me know where it was you went to in Leeds for a private scan.  I'm after a transvaginal scan to check that my cervix is ok.  I've had an appointment on the gyni unit this afternoon and they wouldn't check it (even though it says it needs checking on my maternity notes) so I'm going to have to go private.  If you could let me know I'd really appreciate it

Welcome back Mel, good luck with your tx  



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mins its the leeds scanning centre, the tel no is 01132621675.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Isobel, I'll give them a ring in the morning and make an appointment.  Off to bed now, what a day  



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Blooming heck whats going on round here its very quiet  
Hope your all okay xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

it as been quiet today 

o.k here, been out to town.


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

hi again... (2 posts in 2 days woooo)

had my consultation today!    feel really informed, but the protocols are sooooooo different. 
had my bloods taken to make sure i dont have any nastys..(even though i only had these take 6 months ago) .. for FREE!! cost £100 at care!!!!
then i was told that my amh/fsh levels were borderline 18 months ago and if my fsh is 12 or more then ive got no hope... need to have fsh taken once   arrives. i have the pill to commence once ive had that taken.
stats are that i have about a 10-15% chance of my   surviving.....once weve moved it on friday   
so although i feel that there is little hope.... there still is hope! even if my fsh was low we dont have the funds for a fresh cycle anyway at the moment. 
on a lighter note, the receptionists were friendly and it was nice to see my hubby in his lunch break!  oh yes and we bought 2 fur babies a few weeks ago (grace and ebonie) so there keeping me occupied!! 

hope every1 else is ok and things r going to plan  
love 
melanieb x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone.. it really is quite on here at the moment.. whats going on  

Mel, your right there is always some hope.. keep   x

I've had a funny couple of days really, I've been feeling abit down about tx.. I'm ok when I'm at work but when I come home & especially at bedtime I'm feeling very negative about things.. I have done really well since I started jabs but now I can't get out of my head what I'm going to do if I get a BFN again   I'm trying to tell myself to just get on with it because I can't do anything to make myself get a BFP, I'm doing all I can with eating well & taking vits but I did all that last time too. I just wish I could shake this feeling off. I'm waking up every hour with it on my mind.. what a rollercoaster this IVF lark is


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I have my fingers crossed for ya i believe its your time this time


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi everyone, where is everyone  

Mel - I'm glad that your appointment went well and you are now full of info!!!  The reception staff are sooo lovely aren't they    10 - 15% is still a chance worth taking and I'm going to keep everything crossed that your frostie does really well    Oooooh fur babies!  What sort?  Are they cute? Can you put a picture on?  I hope they're puppies, I love puppies  

Zarah - I'm sorry you're so down at the moment, its only natural that you feel aprehensive and negative about tx but you are doing absolutely everything right to optimise your chances.  I'm sending you lots of     and a  

Hi to all you other ladies, it really is quiet on here.  I hope its because you are all out doing loads of fun stuff

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

At last some movement on the board 

Caz- you seem remarkably chirpy in  the circumstances,hows your DH?   

Mins- 

Zarah- I sent you a quick pm 

Mel- Yeah the whole clinic are lovely, glad you were impressed with the free bloods 

xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

dh is not well full of cold and been sick during the night, woke me up with his coughing. he had an appointment in town and my sister decided she would come with use as she wanted to get her easter eggs while they are 97p each from tesco, i want to go get mine on friday i think.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

My asthma was great whilst we were on holiday but the minute I stepped foot back into the UK I needed my inhalers again- I keep telling DH he needs to move me to somewhere nice, hot and sunny


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i find mine is worse in the winter then it is in the summer, but i am a bugger with it has i dont use inhalers unless i feel a real need to


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mine is worse in a summer but for the past few years its been getting steadily worse, really makes me fed up  You are naughty Caz you should take your preventer every day  xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yes i know i should, is'nt that funny yours is worse in summer yet you have been where it's been sunny and nice and it's been better


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah but we have damp summers wheras abroad I always make sure I go somewhere with a dry heat


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats true isobel but there again it's england and we expect it.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

where do your dh's parents live, when are you back at work.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Charlie, Mins & Isobel for your kind & positive words


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

am sure everything will work out for you this time zarah


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi 

Mins- my fur babies are kittens... sorry no puppies    will try and work out how to post a piccie tomorrow!

Caz- ohh easter eggs. i bought 6 for a pound each 2 weeks ago and i now have 1 left   they were yummy though! Hope DH gets better soon!


Zarah-    

isobel snow drop - i can see why being somewhere warm could help.. i'd love to go to australia to work but dh not impressed! i was very excited about the free bloods.. the consultant looked at me gone out whe i asked him how much they charged.. think they will start charging from now on.. 

melanieb x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i think thats good value and would rather get them at half price as i need at least 15 all together and got an eaxtra special surprise in the post this morning from tesco save 3 pounds on £20 or more of shopping for the next 2 weeks and then £2 a week for 5 weeks after that it wont take much to spend £20 once i get my easter eggs and cheese and butter from tesco.

oh and we got an anniversary card from dh's parents this morning a little early and it had £20 in it.

he keeps aplogising for waking me up during the night.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah Mel well I love kittens and cats so Ill admire them for you. I spent all of last week feeding Tunisian pussy cats  Mine are no longer kittens though I have one 15 and one 16 but still just as cute (well in my eyes anyway) DH would like to go to Aussie too but I would like to got o South africa- oh we can dream eh 

xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies  

My dh fancies New Zealand but I love where I live now and don't want to move, well not while Grandpa Reg and my parents are still alive!

Mel - I'll let you off on the kittens    I love them too its just I can't cuddle them like I can puppies,  I'm allergic to them so they make me come up in lumps  

Isobel - panic over, I've got all the ingredients for scones  

Well I told my mum about the hospital saying I've got SPD, she helpfully ( ) spent last night surfing the net and tonight told me loads of horror stories about ladies with it ending up on crutches and in wheelchairs - thanks mum!!!!  

Hope everyone is doing really well, I'm worn out tonight so I think its another early night for me  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i dont mind either cats or dogs we have 2 dogs.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

sorry mins i dont mean to be ignorant on this but what is spd hun never heard of it.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz- it stands for Syphysis Pubis Dysfunction and is caused during pregnancy when the hormones loosen the ligaments in the pubic area (i think??) and causes a lot of discomfort and pain so poor Mins is really going through it lately.

Mins- The scones were lovely


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

so is that whats been causing all the bleeding etc mins it sure dont sound very nice either.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Symphosis Pubic Disorder.  Its when pregnancy hormones make all the ligaments in your pelvis, which usually keep your pubic bones together, loosen.  That lets all the bones move around when they shouldn't, causing pain and problems with moving.  It gets progressively worse apparently    Don't worry I hadn't heard of it either until a couple of months ago when a lady from work had it.



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Dont think its been causing the bleeding but it does sound like it could be responsible for her discomfort xx No its not nice at all


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Oooh sorry Isobel already explained!  No apparently it's not linked to the bleeding, that'll be caused by something else    

Glad the scones were good, I've got my recipe ready!



Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh bugger I've done it again


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

no it does'nt sound nice at all either you poor thing and i guess there is no treatment for it neither just rest as much as possible can you take any pain relieve for it, did you find out about the scan mins.

mums dont you just love em, sounds like yours as been trying to frighten you with the horrie storys which i'm sure you did'nt want to hear.

as isobel been making scones today, you have set something of i think i might have to get some stuff to do some baking over the weekend


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

DD did them them tonight Caz and she has also left half a bar of Dairy Milk looking at me, inviting me to eat it.....


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Guys

Caz - so sorry to hear about your BFN, it won't be too long before you can try again though so spend the next couple of months enjoying being just a couple and hopefully the next cycle will work  

Mins - oh dear you are in the wars aren't you? I'm pretty sure I don't have anything like what you have but I sure do stiffen up quite easily when I've been sat down.  I look like a little old lady trying to get up.  Does anyone remember the advert for Shackletons High Chairs?...................I need one of them    Have you run out of DVD box sets yet? We're currently watching The 4400, I do like my sci-fi.

Isobel - sounds like your holiday was fantastic! Just look at the miserable weather you've come back to though!! How long is DH away for? You made me laugh with your comment about the cats in Tunisia, that's all my MIL did when she was in Tunisia too. In fact I'm surprised she didn't smuggle them back in her hand luggage!

Zarah - I understand how you feel completely so I won't say anything other than I'm   really hard that it works for you this time hun. You deserve it  

Did - How you finding the Galaxy?  Not sure whether we're getting another car now or sticking with the Leon for a bit longer as its paid off soon so we'd be better off for a while. I'll email you after I've finished this post  

Charlie - glad everything was ok at the hospital................phew!  Hopefully he'll hang on in there a while longer yet so he'll be big and strong when you meet him!!  

MelB - hello again!! I will keep my fingers crossed for your little frozen embie  

Vicky - how are you doing hun?  Glad AF arrived on time so looking forward to hearing that you're ready to start stimming, thats when it really starts to pass quite quickly!!!!!!!

Willi - how are you doing?  

Hi to anyone I've missed - there's so many of us now its hard to keep track sometimes.

Well bump definitely arrived this week!! Everyone at work keeps stroking my bump and saying how big I look (is that a compliment?) At least I can now wear my maternity trousers, even if I do keep hiking them up every five minutes!!

xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel that sounds realy inviting leaving the chocolate staring you in the face, good job its not me it would have gone i cant remember the last time we had chocolate in the house oh yes it was xmas i dont buy it as a rule very often but i might have to go buy myself a whole try full of cadburys creme eggs i love those.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes Caz, she has set something off!  I'm going to have to have cheese scones tommorow now   Yes its pain killers (just paracetamol), rest and a referal to an obstetric physiotherapist.

Isobel - move away from the Diary Milk lady (unless its a small bar and then it would be criminal not to eat it  )

Hey Poppet, how are you doing stranger? No I've still got plenty of DVDs left, work have sent me loads to watch    We had Shackleton chairs in the staff room of my old job    Oh lordy it'll be bath chairs and wide fitting shoes next for both of us  

Right I'm off to bed now, goodnight ladies, sleep well



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i too was think cheese scones but i normally make twice the amount with cheese and fruit one i may do both and some buns.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I have just done my jab & I'm running out of space to do them.. I'm soooo bruised & tender.. OUCH   I don't remember it been as bruised as this last time


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats the d/reg you said you bruised last time but i did'nt bruise at all


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Minnie-just wanted to say you must take it really easy if you've got SPD. People get it in different degrees and hopefully you won't get it too bad especially if you go careful now and really limit your movements. There's an SPD thread that I found really useful during my pregnancy. The first page has got loads of useful links. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125336.0 Make sure you do pelvic floor exercises everyday and make sure that physio referral goes through quickly so that you can get fitted for a support belt.

Zarah-sorry you're feeling down. It's understandable in the circumstances-it's kind of like a self preservation thing. Don't forget the jabs could be having an impact on your emotions and the fact that we've had a pretty long winter. 2 days of sunshine though so I reckon things are slowly but surely on the up.     I think the bruising was worse for me when I did the jabs at too shallow an angle

Hope I haven't scared you any more than your Mum Mins

Love, baby vibes and stuff to you all

Giz xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Zarah - you're probably a skinny minny but I found if I pinched a big bit of skin to do the jab and pressed really really hard on the area after the jab I didn't bruise, but it could just be that you're more sensitive to the jabs unfortunately


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Poppet- Yeah i re the Shackleton adverts "My niece got me one from Shackletons.....its lovely"   you and Mins can both come to my work and Ill look after you both  Ahhhh glad the bump has come up finally...Im putting you down for  a girl  DH is back on the 24th March, well I hope he is he went on a one way ticket....maybe he's trying to tell me something!!!!

Mins/Caz- The chocolate has left the building....well sort of Ive eaten it- it was half a 230g bar


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

lol at you isobel i think i will have to buy myself two big boxes of creme egggs from tesco the ones with 12 in the they are half price at £2.74 i will only get 12 of them though as dh will have the other box.

i was also pinch a big bit of skin poppet so maybe thats why i did'nt bruise, having said the i only bruised once on my leg with stimming poppet is right some people are more sensitive than others so thats maybe why you bruise as i dont bruise with bloods etc and i did'nt bruise after ec in my arm.

i remember those advert where the chair used to lift up when a button was pressed my great aunt had one of those.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ooooh I lurrrrve creme eggs they are one of my all time faves


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mine too i like to lick the middle out of them first

Ooooh I lurrrrve creme eggs they are one of my all time faves 
[/quote]


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Well Caz I was going to say that too but thought you'd all go "Errrrgh thats disgusting" I also like them quite warm so the chocolate is starting to melt


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

no isobel its not disgusting it nice i dont like them when the chocolate is too sort though, and i do the same with walnut whips lick the stuff in the middle out first.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Uuuuuurgggghhh!  Creme eggs - yuk, they make me feel sick!!!  I like walnut whips though, ooh I can't remember the last time I had one - I might get one on the way back from my mw appointment this morning  

Giz - thankyou for the advice I'll have a look at the thread.  No don't worry you haven't scared me more than my mum, you didn't mention wheelchairs once  I love the new picture of your lo, he's gorgeous!

Isobel - half a 250g pack, thats nothing  

Well dh's boss at work has insisted that he cancel all his appointments at work tommorow afternoon in order to free him up so he can take me over to Leeds for my scan.  We both work for the same organisation and they are treating us so well, we couldn't ask for better  

Hope everyone is doing really well today, its looking pretty clear out there so fingers crossed we get a bit more sunshine today    Right off for some toast!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Mel - I meant to ask are you from West Yorkshire?  Its just yesterday you put 'looked at me gone out' and the only other person I know who says that is my dh, who's a proper broad Castleford fella!

Ooooh blue skies and sunshine, fantastic  



Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Mins hope your scan goes well 2morrow.

Good news for me just got a call to say the house I applied for passed all the checks and can have keys during middle of next week. Im so excited now I can do Riley a nursery its wanted ive really wanted to do. Should pass the next 7 and half wks of my pregnancy decorating


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning!!

Mins-Ooh how lovely that DH can take you tomorrow, it's going to be lovely for you both xxx Hey I only ate half of 250g pack cos thats all that was left  Ive just finished off the cheese scones for breakfast  Haven't started the windows yet, I need to pop to Post Office to return a parcel so will hopefully start them after Ive been there.

Yeah this sunshine is nice but its still so cold  I was spoilt last week in the sun and Im finding it hard to readjust to these temps now 

Charlie- Good news on the house, have fun decorating xxxx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Morning ladies your all up nice and early  

all this talk of chocolate on here ... yummy .. im a creme egg girl myself  

mins- im a derbyshire lass, only moved here end of aug. living near the coast now which we love!! enjoy your scan 2moro x

Charlie - great news about your house, there are sooo many lovely nursery ideas around (not that i look .. )

morning isobel - cheese scones sound lovely! window cleaning not so great ... i can never get them streak free! very annoying   

enjoy your day every1 

melanieb x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi everyone  hope you're all doing okay?  I really need to stay on top of this thread as it's been so busy lately and I'm about 10 pages behind.  Been looking forward to catching up with you all so expect this post to be looooooooooong...

*Mins* - Good luck with your scan and I hope everything is okay.  It sounds like your DH's boss is really understanding, which is so important with something like this.  Thanks so much too for the reassurance re: TX and smear tests. I really hope I'm just worrying about nothing but I have this immense fear of being poked and prodded "down there" after my first smear test 4 years ago, which was a disaster, and another one recently which was even more painful. Luckily I got the results back the other day and everything appears normal - PHEW!!! Your SPD sounds really uncomfortable so I hope you're taking it easy (bet you're sick of hearing that now) and that the symptoms don't get any worse. Hopefully if you relax it won't get too bad but I really know nothing about it. You poor thing. 

*Caz* - I was so sorry to hear about your  as I was so hoping it would work for you.  I was gutted when I read your result but I'm glad you're already thinking about the next one and hopefully it'll be second time lucky for you.  Keep your chin up. Thank you too for the reassurance re: TX. It does sound like the people at the clinic are generally a lot more gentle than your average GP practice nurse. That's really reassuring. Happy Anniversary for tomorrow.  Are you doing anything to celebrate?

*willywinki* - Thank you too for the reassurance. The lap and dye doesn't sound tooooooo bad but I'm not sure yet if I'd have to have that done. Guess I have to wait and see.  Glad you didn't have too much pain with it all.  Hope you're doing okay.

*yogvic* - Thank you too for your reassurance. People on here and so lovely and supportive - it's fantastic.  I'm glad there's someone who's been through the hycosy at Hull and come out the other end not finding it too terrible. I have to say I'm terrified of it but I know that everything we endure will hopefully bring us closer to having our baby so I'll try to focus on that. Hope you're okay. 

*Zarah* - Good luck with stimming - you start tomorrow don't you? Hope you can find some non-bruised areas.  Thank you too for your advice re: hypocy/lap & dye. Can I ask why is it that you're only allowed to put back 1 embryo? I don't understand these things yet so I'm clueless! Is it because you're doing egg share? I can't think why it would be that though.  Big hugs for you and I hope you feel better soon about TX. It's understandable you would be feeling like this now after your last disappointment but for a lot of people it seems to work on the second or third try, so hang on in there. 

*charlie14* - Sorry to hear you've had a bit of a scare with the spotting.  You're really close now though so hopefully it was just him giving you a test run.  And OMG your scan pics are just gorgeous - what a cutie your little man is. You must be over the moon to get such clear pics of him. I had no idea they did 4D scanning at The Deep business centre - well you learn something new every day. I bet you can't wait to meet him now.  I hope you get a bouncing birthday baby! Brilliant news about your new house - what great timing - don't overdo it with the DIY though. 

*Gizmog* - Your little lad is just gorgeous. 

*Dids* - Glad you got your laptop back - goodness me I'm not sure how I'd cope all that time without my PC.  Hope you and the pumpkins are doing really well. Your new car sounds fantastic! You'll certainly be needing it! 

*isobel* - So pleased you had such a fab holiday.  You deserve a break and it sounds like you got one - wow camels in the Sahara - it sounds just brilliant. It's also good to do that sort of thing now as it's probably not the sort of thing you can do easily with a baby and fingers crossed, this year will be your year.  Sorry you're feeling so loudly without DH at home - I really hate being home alone without DP so I can sympathise - it's horrible.

*Ceri* - You mentioned being over the "border" - whereabouts are you? 

*melanieb* - Nice to "meet" you and massive good luck for your next cycle!    So glad you've had your consultation now and are well on the way. Can I ask why you're transferring from CARE at Nottingham? Is it because it's closer to home? The reason I ask is that we were originally thinking about going with a Nottingham clinic but I think we're more or less decided on Hull now, for convenience's sake. Your new kitties sound gorgeous - would love to see a pic - I adore kittens and puppies but like Mins sadly I am allergic to all things feline - and unfortunately canine too.  I have a hamster though! Not allergic to them as they don't shed - that's not him in my icon, that's my sadly deceased hamster Ron. Need to change it to a pic of my current one really or he'll feel rejected. 

*Poppet* - So glad you have a baby Piglet bump at last    how sweet - you must be very proud of it - how many weeks are you now? When's your next scan due? 

Right, I think that's everyone, but if I've missed anyone out, sorry and    for you.   

As for me, I'm very excited about TX now and hoping we can have ours soon so I can share in the joys of talking about how best to insert pessaries!  Seriously though, I am feeling a lot more positive, though DP and I are now slowly swaying towards the idea of going for IVF rather than IUI to start with. If I had a normal 28-day cycle and was ovulating normally too, maybe it would be a different story, but I am currently on Day 43 with no sign of AF and am pretty sure I have PCOS, so the thought of the already small chance of IUI working is not filling me with much confidence at the moment.

A lot of ladies I've spoken to have said they found the regulation of IVF to be much more reassuring than the "chance" type of situation you have with IUI, i.e. having to rely on doing the insemination at the right time according to when you're ovulating. So I am honestly moving more and more towards the idea of IVF and knowing that you ladies are all going through that too is also reassuring. DP says whatever I decide is fine as it's me who'll be having the treatment. Obviously though IVF is a lot more expensive and we will be going private, so won't be able to afford as many "tries" as with IUI - however the success rates make it almost equal in that sense - so it's hard to say really. Does anyone know how much a private single cycle of IVF costs at Hull Clinic including all drugs/scans/added extras (roughly)?

Apart from that, just waiting now for referral to go through - might book an appointment with my GP for next week and have a word with him to check that he's actually done the letter.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow that was a long post.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just sent you a pm M2M.

Also the reason for single embryo transfer is if you are aged 35 or under you can only have 1 embie put back if you get to blast stage and 2 if its a 3 day transfer. It doesnt affect me but it is rather annoying


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Went to PO its so bloody cold out there that Ive come home and got wrapped up- bugger the windows we can still manage to see out of them so they can wait till another day 

Also bought another bar of choc to replace dds from last night but now unfortunately I have to eat half of it so she doesnt know I finished the last bar off- its a hard job but someone has to do it 
xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

Nice to see it busy on here again!

Sorry i haven't posted for a few days but been feeling generally bleurggghhh!! I started to do a post y'day but got distracted and never managed to muster the energy to finish it off so i will try again today. 

I thought i was avoiding the down-reg side effects but this week i think they have hit me. It started with an argument with DH on saturday - i think my general grumpiness and short temper may have had something to do with that  , then i've been so tired all week. Yesterday i had a horrible headache so went for a lie down in the afternoon and woke up 3 hrs later  . Anyway after plenty of sleep yesterday and finally making up properly with DH last night i'm feeling much better today. I think the   is helping too.

Zarah - really sorry to hear you've been feeling down. Its very understandable after your disappointment last time and i think the drugs are probably not helping either. Hopefully once you start stimming you might feel a bit better and you know you are doing everything you can and we all   you get the right outcome this time. Sending you a huge  

Poppet - yay to bump!! You show it off girly, you've waited long enough to get it!

Mins - sorry to hear about the SPD, that sounds very uncomfortable  . Good luck for your scan tomorrow. did you say they were checking your cervix? Is that because of the bleeding? Really hope it all goes well and great news that DH can go with you.

Isobel - hope you've menaged to adjust to the weather here again even though its sunny its still freezing, i definitley think your windows will have to wait!

Caz - how are you hun? Hope you're doing ok. Enjoy your creme eggs, i'm not a fan myself, bit too sickly but sounds like you will enjoy licking out the middle bit!

Charlie - great news on the house! The time will fly by now!

Did - your new car sounds fab and plenty of room for your pumpkins and all the stuff you will need for them! Hope you're feeling ok, bet you've got a big bump now!

M2M - good to hear you're feeling a bit more positive about things and it wont be long before you're jabbing away with the rest of us! I don't know much about iui and i'm sure they'll discuss it with you when you go to the clinic but it might be ok even if you have PCOS. I think they control your ovulation with drugs so you might not need to have the IVF. I'm sure the clinic will advise you what is best anyway  

Did i miss anyone?? Sorry and   if i did!

Down reg scan tomorrow for me so just   my body is doing what its suppose to (which i think is supposed to be not a lot at the moment ) and they give me a date for starting stimming. If all is ok i think it will be next Wed!

Bye for now xx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

afternoon

M2M - arrr your little hamster was very sweet, im going to see if i can add a piccie of the kittens now.... watch this space  
good luck with your forthcoming tx. ive never had IUI so not sure of rates of success vs IVF. its an emotional time which ever road you choose to go down. does IUI have any medication involved? i understand why some people may think IVF is more reassuring as at least u know how many eggs/fetilisation etc and it may give the option of future FET if theres any frosties. we decided to move our tx to hull as its closer and i work nearby to the hospital, meaning i can just pop in for scans etc nottingham is wonderful but from what ive seen of hull so far.... i am very pleased   looking forward to getting started.

isobel- Chocolate again.... mind you ive just eaten a crunchie!!! ive eaten loads since ive been on annual leave.. need to get back to work so i can reduce my intake.   
im the grand old age of 35 now and have only been allowed single embryo transfer up to now. with only having one embryo left for FET it will obviously only be SET this time too! but the consultant yday said he would put 2 back on our next fresh cycle (if we need one that is!!!  )
thats really good news for us as ive always felt our chance has been restricted a little due to SET.

anyway we have the go ahead to collect our embryo from notts 2moro .. can imagine this great big box to transfer something sooooo tiny.. and the thought of what it could transpire to be... wow!  

melanieb x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*isobel* - Thank you honey.   That kind of makes sense about the embryo transfer but also seems a bit annoying. This is going to sound like a really stupid question, but how long does it take to get to blast stage, and how can they risk leaving the embryos that long if they don't know whether they'll make it that long? Or is there an indicator at Day 3 of whether the embryo will make it to blast?  I think I need an IVF For Dummies book. 

Oooooooooooh and enjoy your chocolate - I'm doing Slimming World at the moment and the rations of chocolate are killing me - had my tiny funsize Chomp today and I barely noticed it!

*yogvic* - Sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish.  I dread to see how I react to the fertility drugs as I'm a grumpy cow at the best of times!  GOOD LUCK with your scan! I would need drugs even with IUI as I don't ovulate, but the chances of success are still a lot lower than with IVF, and the cost seems about the same when you compare it based on success rates. So I'm really not sure yet.

*melanieb* - Yes IUI would involve medication for me as I don't ovulate naturally. I think IUI success rates are in the 10-15% range on the whole so not too bad at all, but with my underactive thyroid and anovulation I think my chances would be reduced. However I do have friends who have got pregnant on their first try with IUI so it does happen - they are generally healthy though with no problems. How exciting for you that you're collecting your embryo tomorrow! Wow!!!!!!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

no we are not doing anything to celebrate our 5th anniversary tomorrow, i am going to watch my eldest nephew in his sharing assembly first thing in the morning then its a trip into goole for me with my dad and dniece i am going to buy my easter eggs while they are on offer, i went to do some food shopping today but could'nt get dh cola so i have to get that tomorrow as well and one or 2 other bits for which i was peed off that i could'nt get that i normally buy fron sainsburys and morrisons, but we have to go to council offices to take letter in about rent decrease yes decrease its nomally an increase so i was surprised when it had gone down but only a few pence though. so thats tomorrow sorted for me dh wont be coming with me he seems a little better today and did'nt cough as much during the night, he has had an heart trace which dr request he have last week and he goes back on the 24th of march to see gp.

soory its abit of a me post today.

good luck for scan tomorrow vicky.  

mel hope the transfer of the embie goes o.k do you pick it up and bring it back over to hull.   

hope your mw appointment went o.k mins and good luck for your scan tomorrow what time is it.  

poppet loving the news your baby piglet bump as started to appear now thats good  

zarah hope your o.k hun    

to the rest of you   

isobel have you heard from dh since he went to his parents


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

jesus ladies, u have been chatting loads in the last 24 hours, there is so much i can hardly remember what i read 2 pages ago.

quickly though, zarah good look for stimming (u start tomorrow dont you?)

vicky good luck for the scan

mel Hi  

all u other ladies HELLO to you all.

I feel really crap tonite, really tiered and worn out so im going to shuv a pizza in the oven and go rest, think its the scan and stuff today thats worn me out it took about a hour to scan the bubs.
anyway just to put everyones minds at rest, the pumpkins are all doing well, 20 week scan over and done with so now we have got this far we just get scanned by a normal sonographer now (i think) - no more seeing the Dr.
Im still going into hospital   2 weeks today i have to go in, they are expecting me.

anyway sorry ladies, i dont mean to be rude but i really need to turn the comp off cos its hurting my eyes

im off work tomorrow so ill come and and catch up then!!

love and   to everyone and take care xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies,

my word its been busy on here today.. just how I like it  

just a quickie from me though.. Vicky & Mins good luck for your scans tomorrow  

I too have been short tempered this week, I bit DP & DD head off the minute I walked through the door the other day, felt very guilty afterwards   also came home from work today with a banging headache & I'm worn out. 

I will do personals tomorrow when I'm more awake.. hopefully 

big   to you all xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all.

Did- im so messed up this week that I thought it was Wednesday today so sorry I never mentioned your scan- I was thinking it was tomorrow  Chat tomorrow xxx

Zarah- good luck for stimming tomorrow, hopefully you will start to feel human again  xxx

Vicky- Hope the scan goes to plan lovey  xxx

Caz-   Don't worry about the me post you deserve to have a bloody big moan this week  Yeah Ive chatted to DH every day and he's just sent me a text, he's in Iraq so its 3 hrs in front of us- he said he's missing us all xxxx

Poppet-   hi hun xxx

Mel- good luck for bringing your little one "home" xxx

M2M-  

Mins- Enjoy your scan tomorrow and I want to know all about it 


 to you everyone else


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh that is so nice isobel that he rings all the time and he text u thats fab are u back at work tomorrow or have u got a bit more time off.

i have just put the heating on i am bloody freezing i was going to put it on about an hr ago oh well it might just be warm when we go to bed or at least i hope it is think i might put the washer on when dh gets his bath i'm hoping the weather is sunny again tomorrow as i want to hang the washing outside again, i will go an chat to you tomorrow will be late as school in morning then i'm off to goole with dad an i think we are going about 10.30ish so will be in the afternoon oh got anniversary card to write out.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ooh it's horrible when your house is cold- Ive had the heating on all day cos Im such a cold ****  Hope you have a nice anniversary Caz. Chat tomorrow xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies what a chatty lot you have been, its' taken me ages to catch up  

Caz -   have a nice relaxing day

Zarah - I'm sorry you have had problems with bruising and headaches    Fingers crossed you feel much better when the d/r drugs get in to your system - I know I did  

Charlie - how exciting doing the nursery!  Have you decided on a colour scheme/design ?

Mel - loving those fluffy kittens    Good luck with collecting 'Little Miss/Mr Frostie'.  I bet it will be strange collecting something in a box that could become a little person  

M2M - have a look on the Hull IVF Clinic website, there is a link to download a booklet, in that you'll find a full list of the prices for all the different procedures.  Glad you are feeling a bit let anxious about the prospect of tx.  Your hamster was lovely, RIP little Ron.

Yogvic - you poor thing another one suffering with those horrible headaches and snappiness.  I hope your scan goes really well today.

Did - I hope you've had a good nights sleep and are feeling allot better today hun.  Its no suprise that yesterday took it out of you, it was a big day for you!  I'm glad you got some fab views of the pumpkins.

Poppet - good news on the bump front, I bet you are going to be one of those lovely ladies with a really tidy bump  

Isobel - great, its sunny you'll be able to get those windows done today  

And hi to all you other lovely ladies out there, I know I haven't mentioned everyone but it doesn't mean I'm not thinking about you all  

Well I had an interesting time when I woke up this morning, somehow I ended up sleeping on my back (which I never do) and when I woke up I was like an upside down turtle   I was in pain and couldn't roll over as my lower back and hips had seized up, dh eventually had to come and pull me out of the bed  

My scan is at 12.30 in Leeds, primarily its to measure the length and shape of my cervix to check if there are any problems with it that would cause bleeding or would indicate that it is, or is likely to become, incompetent.  If it is all ok I will ask them to have a good look at Peanut, to confirm his flavour and maybe even get a couple of good pics of him.  In the scan photo's I've got of him he is just a blob that could be anything!

Have a great day everyone and I'll bob back later

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies 

I have no motivation whatsoever to do my windows today so they can stay as they are till next week  My ankles are killing me, Im sure its all the walking we did on holiday  infact its a wonder I have any feet left.

Mins did you mean Zarah should feel better when she gets the stimming drugs in her not the down reg ones  Your losing it lady 

 to Caz and her hubby, hope you have a nice day hun xxxx

Right Im off to feed the cats and make a cup of tea and then its so cold I think Ill have another hr in bed- making the most of it as back at work all weekend 

 to everyone

Isobel
xxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Morning ladies 

Well I'm off work sick today with a dodgy stomach.  Think it may be -related as she's a few days overdue but I'm not sure. So I'm snuggled up with a blanket, hot water bottle and FF. Might try to eat something in a bit. 

*Caz* - Happy Anniversary to you and DH.  Sounds like you've got a busy day ahead of you - hope you enjoy the Easter egg shopping and that DH is feeling much better soon. 

*Dids* - Sorry you're feeling rubbish.   Glad the pumpkins are all doing okay and hope you feel much better soon.

*Zarah* - Hope you're okay today and your headache has gone off. 

*isobel* - Hope you're okay too.  Definitely don't bother with the windows until it's absolutely necessary - I've been putting mine off since last winter. 

*Mins* - Thank you  daft me, I had looked at that booklet a few months ago but as it was about IVF and IUI I forgot about it. Very handy, thank you... and blimey, looks like we're going to need to save every penny.  It's amazing how everything adds up. Couldn't help giggling at your upside-down turtle description but sounds like it was quite uncomfortable. Good luck for your scan today - will be thinking of you and can't wait to hear any news about Peanut. 

As for me, I was thrilled last night because DP and I got home from work to find a big bulky envelope containing some information from Hull Clinic and details of our initial consultation!    As you can see from my new ticker it's in 17 days' time  so we're really excited. Need to phone the clinic today to confirm we'll be attending. So it looks like our GP is on the ball with some things, after all.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Minnie I havent thought of any nursery designs as yet but im going to start looking now. I hope your scan goes well today and you find out what sex your having I know they can tell at 16 weeks because I had a gender scan at 16 weeks.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

We're gathering that Mins is having a boy as at every scan she has had they've all said it looked like a boy  

Min- Hope you get good news re your cervix etc  

Well just talked to my DH and now Im bored!!!  Good news is that its raining over there so that made me feel much better about not being there 
xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone  

 Caz.. hope you & DH are having a lovely day

My headache has gone today but I still feel shattered but its weekend so I'm hoping for a good sleep in tomorrow  
I'm looking forward to starting my stimming jabs tonight, it feels like another giant step closer  

xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Zarah,

Hope your head ache stops soon, mine stopped when I started stimming 

xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I hope your right Isobel.. I haven't done too bad with side effects really, its only been this week that I've felt tired & had an headache so can't complain really xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon ladies!

Zarah - yes I did mean the stimming drugs, Isobel is right I'm going   How did your scan go?

M2M - sorry your feeling poorly, I'm a great believer in the healing properties of a hot water bottle  

Isobel - you leave those windows and relax while you have a rare opportunity  

Well our trip over to Leeds was fab!  I appear to have the 'Rocky Bullwinkle' of the cervical world, 4cms long, completely closed and no funnelling - all really good news that indicates my cervix is competent and shouldn't cause me and young Peanut any problems at all    I am soooo relieved   The doc the other day said the bleeding could be my placenta as it is likely to be low at this stage in my pregnancy - well it isn't!!!  It's actually attached to my fundus so can't get any higher up!!!  So that shouldn't cause me any problems or bleeding    

Peanut, as always, looked great.  When they did the internal scan of my cervix his little feet kept appearing at the top of the screen as if he was stamping them - I hope this isn't an indication of things to come   The sonograther said she couldn't say for definate the flavour until 20 weeks but then he did the splits and something resembling a little snail was hanging from between his legs and she said "yes I'm pretty sure that's a boy!"  Unfortunatley I think he is taking after his daddy by not being the most photogenic person on the planet, on todays pictures he looks a bit like one of the small lizard things off 'Alien vs Predator', but I love him anyway  

After the scan I was starving so we called at Nando's at Glasshoughton for a late lunch    Today has been the most exciting day I've had for months, and now I'm absolutely knackered - but in a really good way  

Thanks for your good wished everyone, your great   thankyou

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Or is it Yogvic who's having the scan today?  Oh dear I'm loosing it


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins, its Vicky whos having the scan today    I'm so glad your scan went well & finding out its a boy aswell, you must be thrilled xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah I told you Mins is going    

Brilliant news Mins- what a relief after the week you have had. i bet your DH was "I told you so!!" Dont you just hate it when they're right?!!  Poor little lizard boy I do hope he never reads these posts


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww Minnie glad you found out what your having and your scan showed everything to be normal. I found out at 16 weeks and mine was not wrong so I bet you are definately having a boy. Have you got any names for the little man?


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi ladies

Isobel- glad you left the windows .. just makes me feel lazy! lol 

M2M- hope your feeling a little better now.

Did -   wow triplets. no wonder your feeling tired etc put your feet up hunny .. x

Mins- good news with your scan!  

Zarah- good luck with the stims.. wooooo one step closer x

Caz- Happy anniversary!!! hope your having a lovely day together  

well our little embie is safe and sound at the hull clinic. transported by us in a HUGE container in comparison to the size of whats on board!  
we straped the container in the back of the car .. dh and i joked about nipping to the safari park on a family outing  
so just waiting for   which is due 'i dont know when' its all over the place at the moment. 
anyway we had a lovely day.
hope all is well with every1 2.
melanieb x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah glad you got him/her delivered safe and sound  Must have been strange to think you were spending time in the car with your potential son/daughter   Not long now and they will be tucked up inside you  

xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks ladies, yes I'm over the moon  

As Isobel said we were told at 12 weeks that the baby looked like a boy and then twice since so its really just confirmed what we were expecting    I've got loads of boys names to choose from but whatever we decide as his first name he will probably have Robert (my fathers name) and my original surname as middle names. 

No dh seemed pretty relieved himself, and he knows better than to do an "I told you so" with me   Although he (as usual) was much more optimistic than me about the possible outcome beforehand  

Mel - so glad you've got Mr Frostie over to Hull safely, fingers crossed af arrives very soon so you can get on with everying - how exciting!!!!!



Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

quick question about vits again!! DP went to Holland & Barrett today to get me some more selenium, he got talking to the girl who served him & she said if I'm taking pregnacare then I don't need to be taking anything else because everything I need is in the pregnacare... he bought me them anyway but its got me thinking.. can it be harmful to take too much of something?? I'm not sure if I'm doing the right thing taking these extra things now, would any of you? or just stick to the pregnacare?  xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I think Isobel is the font of all knowledge vitamin wise, but I know loads of people take selenium on top of pregnacare, I didn't but thats because I was eating my own weight in brazil nuts every day.  As selenium is found in certain foods I wouldn't imagine that it can do you any harm at all to have extra, but as I say I'm sure Isobel will know  



Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats why I got the selenium Mins, because I know Brazil nuts will bore me to death after the 1st day & they are sooo expensive aswell x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All!

I'm going to try to remember what everyone has said but big apologies if i miss anyone

Caz - happy anniversary! Hope you and DH have had a lovely day together

Isobel - don't blame you on the windows, i hope you had a relaxing day before all your working the weekend.

Mins - brilliant news on the scan! So pleased all is well and your little man is snuggled in nicely, it must be a huge relief. Have to say you had me giggling with your posts - firstly with you being like a turtle on your back, then with your 'Rocky' cervix and then your little lizard boy   You do some good analogies!

Zarah - good luck with the stimms, hope you've seen the back of the nasty side effects, i think your tx will fly by now.

M2M - brilliant news on the appt! Not long at all and good on your GP for getting the ball rolling quickly.

Melanieb - really sorry i realised i didn't say hello to you yesterday. So  . I'm guessing that you've been on this thread before seeing as you know a few people. Really glad you've got your embie across to Hull safe and sound. Good luck with your tx, hope AF arives quickly so you can get on with things.

Did, Poppet, Charlie - hello to you preggy ladies, hope you and your bumps are doing really well 

Well i've had my scan and i've down-regged so i start my stimms next Wed as planned   with my first scan on 17th March. Felt a bit weird in the clinic dont really like being there if i'm honest but i guess i'm going to get used to it over the next few weeks.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- the selenium is fine to take, like you say it saves you munching through all those brazils or glugging pineapple juice- ergh even the thought of brazils now makes me feel sick!!!

Vicky- glad your scan went well. I know what you mean about not liking being in there I dont either, It just makes me feel so uncomfortable and I sit there with a magazine round my face trying to hide.

Done my ironing so it just needs putting away and Im all set for a weekend at work 

xxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Isobel, I knew you would know    

Vicky, I'm glad your scan went well. I don't like been in the clinic either, I always try to hide behind the big plant   

I have just done my 1st stim jab & all went well, didn't feel a thing unlike my tummy jab it is now one big purple bruise


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

just popping on to say evening all and 
a  to yogvic! - i only know a couple of ladies from my previous cycle as otd was just as i was moving to east yorkshire! sadly it was another bfn but i had such lovely support. all the best for starting those stims.

melanieb


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

Yogvic - I'm pleased your scan went well, roll on Wednesday    

Zarah - hopefully the stimming drugs will make you feel better soon, you are better off with the selenium suplements as I loved brazil nuts before tx - now they make me gag!!!

Hello to all you lovely ladies out there  

Well I've just had another look at the three scan pictures of 'lizard boy' from yesterday and initially I couldn't work out what one of them was.  But after another look this morning I appear to have a wonderfully clear close up of Peanuts little willy - that's one to keep safe for when he brings home his first date    

Have a great day everyone, I'm off to make some cheese scones  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Well home from work until 9pm  Can you believe even though I also have a shift tomorrow morning and tomorrow night they have put me down for Monday night too  Not happy!!!!!

Mins- I have a super pic of my DS willy too  and I really good one of his top half so i could put them together to see all of him   Going to pm you soon xx

Hi Mel- when do you think you'll be starting your fet? 

Zarah- glad your stims went well and   you start to feel "normal" soon 

Hi to everyone else


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

hi ladies!

Mins-   definatley a talking point at family get togethers in the future!

well AF arrived today! yippee... so counting my 21 days now. need to ring clinic on monday to arrange FSH prior to starting 'the pill'! 
so FET cycle commenced!! ... 

hope your enjoying the weekend of sunshine

melanieb x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

firstly sorry i was awol yesterday our internet providers have had some problems with there main server in sheffield, not long since got it back.

second i have to say thank you to all you lovely ladies for the anniversary wishes.

got my easter eggs yesterday and they are now with easter bunny so no one will get tempted an eat them.

vicky good news about the stimming so glad you start soon wedesday will be here before you know it.

zarah glad the stimming went well for you.

mins whoop whoop a bouncing baby boy my eldest nephew edward and robert as his middle names and the you one as james and my niece as louise and my bil little girl is ruby ann

to all you ladies    

extra   to isobel what a pain an so not right having to work monday morning after 3 night shifts and 2 morning shifts. 

mins i know a ladie that had her little one at castle hill but she had to be transferred to w&c mid childbirth because her little girl swolled some poo before she was delivered, she went there because she wanted a water birth, what she did say was that you can back across to ch once you have had the baby but you have to find your own way back and your dh cant travel with you in the ambulance he would have to find his own way across to w&c.

mins cheese scones sounds like we have both been busy in the kitchen i made loads of buns and fruit scones and cheese scones too.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mel, I'm glad your day 1 as arrived, count down to day 21 now  

hope you ladies are having a nice weekend.. its supposed to be a lovely day tomorrow, I really hope so, could do with some sun  

xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh zarah i hope so think i might put washer on when we go to bed and it can go outside again every day i have washed this week its gone outside.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Oooh Sir Robert Winston is on 'Something On the Weekend' on tv, he is soooo fantastic.  They've asked him lots of questions that had been e-mailed in, many clearly from IVF bashers, and he answered them all so well    What a great bloke.

Right its sunny and dh is taking me out for lunch, can the day get any better  

Take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

enjoy your lunch mins


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just checking in on you all before work again. Mel- great news re your AF, not long now till your little embie truly "goes home" xxxx

What a lovely day and Ive spent the last 4 hrs in bed  

Right speak to you all tomorrow or Tuesday as I have to go organise the kids before going back to work.

Take care all 

xxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

get them sorted isobel before you go back to work make sure they are ready for school in the morning before you go,

right i'm of to sort roast out, chat to you all sometime tomorrow as i'm doing a jumper for my youngest nephew for his birthday on the 1st of april its got diesel on it out of thomas the tank engine.

fingers crossed for you mel


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Afternoon ladies!!

mel whoop whoop for af arriving

zarah & vicky hope the jabs are going well

m2m hope your feeling better.

Hope all you other ladies are doing well.

I just thought id pop on and say hi to you all, just doing a roast dinner (trying to empty the (littlest) freezer (in the world) before i go into hospital).
Actually got some energy for a change today so thought id put my efforts into cooking something lush... even got roast parsnips out the garden 

ooooo and minnie whos that sir winston, i like it when they talk about IVF on the TV its so controversial!!

anyway apparently im smoking the house out so i best go before DP turns the cooker off and we end up with uncooked food

xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Ooh I've just woken up    I went for a little lie down after my lunch and just woke up  

Sounds like there has been some yummy roast dinner making going on today, parsnips my absolute favourite  

Sir Robert Winston was one of the leading doctors in developing fertility tx in the UK, he's also done lots of documentaries for the BBC like Child of Our Times, he's got dark curly hair and a big thick moustache, I'm sure you'd know him if you saw him.

I hope you've all enjoyed the lovely sunny day, it really feels like spring has arrived at last  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi girls,

just popping in to say hello & what a lovely sunny day we have had   oh I love the sunshine 

I too have just had a gorgeous roast beef dinner, well done me for cooking it   

xx   xx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

Its been such a lovely sunny day hasn't it? I hope everyone has enjoyed it, even if you have been sleeping  

We had a walk down to Hessle foreshore this afternoon and watched the sunset. It was lovely but soooo cold, particularly once the sun had gone down, beautiful though.

Hope everyone is doing well and has had a nice weekend. 

Zarah - hope the stimms are going ok. What dose are you on? I'm going to be doing 3 powder to 1 liquid. Is that what most people do? Or do they stimm you more if you're egg sharing? How's the bruised tummy? I don't seem to be doing too bad with the bruising but i'm finding sometimes it really hurts when i put the needle in and other times i can't feel it   not sure whats going on there!

I'm jealous of everyones roast dinners we've had salad


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies  

Yogvic - you should feel superior for being so good and having salad for lunch, some of us stuffed our faces with pasta and garlic bread like little piglets   I think the amount of stimming drugs you are on is dependent on your hormone levels on your blood tests and your age.  I was on 6 powders to two vials of liquid a night because I'm old and didn't respond that well to the drugs    But most ladies are on less.  Its good if you can stay on less than 5 vials of powder, that way you can do it as one injection - anymore than that and you have to do two stimming injections a day  

Zarah - well done on the cooking, did you do yorkshire puddings as well? Yum  

I hope your both starting to feel a bit better and aren't suffering (or won't be from Wednesday  ) the d/r side effects anymore.  Take care and I'm keeping everying crossed for you.

Mel - so glad you are now at the start of your cycle for FET, again I   luck is on your side and your tx is a fabulous success  

Hope all you other lovely ladies out there are doing really well, take care and fingers crossed for another sunny day tommorow!!!!

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, I'm on 3 powder to 1 liquid. I have a large purple bruise on either side of my belly button it looks worse than it actually is.. I don't feel anything when I'm putting the needle in but it has started to sting more when the liquid is going in  

Mins, I did have yorkshire puddings BUT Aunt Bessie made them not me


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well it's quite on here this morning i hope everyone is o.k. 

isobel is that it now for this week until friday/saturday.

vicky i was on 5 poweders to one of liquid to start with in one injection then it went up to 6 powders to 2 liquids 3 to 1 in 2 injections i think it depends on the amount of follies you have when you go for d/r scan and i did'nt have many i think i only had 2 then and like the ladies say your bloods my day 3 bloods were fine but it was the day 21 bloods that were crap anyway.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello all 

Vicky- as you will have seen we were all on varying amounts of the stims. I was on 4 powders so it seems yours is spot on for your age hun 

Did- "whos Sir Robert Winston?"   Where you been hun? Mind you when his ivf programme was on tv you were only about 11 so maybe you had other pressing matters on your mind other than ivf  The first programme he did clashed with my first ever tx and gave me the only information I could get about it. I knew noone else who had ever been through it and it was very isolating so I would watch every week to go through the highs and lows of the couples on the programme 

Caz- good luck with the jumper 

Mins-   Hello honey 

Zarah- You feeling normal yet? 

Poppet- Hi hoping your okay and are too busy watching your expanding bump to post on here 

M2M-   hope your feeling much better and looking forward to your appointment 

Hi and   to everyone else

xxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

i know who he is now   love them child of our time programms!!
Yea isobel when i was 11 i wasnt even intrested in boys, let alone becoming a mum  

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah well I should think so too   unfortunately I was 22


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

there is a programme coming up soon about the 6 babies that were born just after christmas but i cant find out when it is on it was advertiseted on bravo last night an dh turned it over before i had chance to see when it was on so he got shouted at for that. 

oh isobel i would have been about 19 or 20 then.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

caz, its on tomorrow night on Watch @ 8pm


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks didi will set that and hope there is nothing else on but i have a feeling dh as got somet on the planner to tape.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm feeling fine Isobel, but I have achey boobs just like how they ache before AF, is that normal? I can't remember if this happened last time.

xx   xx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi all

Gosh i am so tired today - can't wait to get started on the stimming injections so i can feel a bit more awake again.

Quick question, did anyone elses AF linger for longer than normal when they were down-regging? I've been bleeding for over a week now, its not a lot but enough to still need a pad, i'm guessing its the drugs .

Thanks for all the comments on the stimms. Good to hear i'm on a 'normal' dose. I think i had 28 follies at my scan on Fri so hopefully some of those will produce nice big strong eggies. Would really like to get a few embies to freeze too. Anyone on here got any frozen ones?

Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies  

Yogvic - I'm sure you'll feel right as rain once you start stimming.  28 follicles gosh that's loads    Fingers crossed you end up with lots of good frosties as well as a fantastic embie to transfer back  

Zarah - I got achey (.Y.) but not until I started with the pessaries. 

Oh and to make you all feel better, the Robert Winston IVF programme you were talking about earlier, about how when it was on you were 11 or 19 or 20 etc etc etc......well I was 24    

Have a good evening ladies



Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, my AF was just like yours, today is the 1st day that I haven't had any spotting, so don't worry. I got 17 eggs but once shared out I was left with 9 but out of those none were good enough to freeze but by that time I had decided against freezing anyway, I thought if I was going to do it again I wanted a fresh batch just because of the statistics of thawing out frozen eggs. Do you start stimming on Weds? 

Mins, I wonder why my boobs are aching now then?


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah - its probably the stimming drugs, they are all designed to work their magic on your lady bits so I'm sure its just a side effect that they effect your boobs as well 

Well I'm off to cringe all the way through 'Home Birth Diaries' take care lovely ladies



Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah - yes i start stimming on Wed. Good to hear my AF is 'normal'. Hope your (.)(.) sort themelves out but they'll probably be aching for at least the next few weeks (and hopefully a lot longer) me thinks.

Mins - i love home birth diaries, i think i've seen them all before though.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I've just had a right nightmare doing my stim jab.. I got the liquid into the 1st powder then put into 2nd powder but when I was syringing it out none of the liquid was going into the syringe THEN it all just squirted out everywhere!!!! so I lost it all   I am now a day short of the stuff because I had to start again & use tomorrows.. it has really   me off   the clinic aren't going to happy are they? also I have just checked my kit & I only have 2 syringes left so they didn't give me enough of them   I could scream


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh hun, what a nightmare! I can't really offer any advice but i'm sure it won't be a big problem for the clinic to sort it.   for the syringes, thats not very good of them. I thought i was running low so i counted them all last night to make sure and i should have enough.

Hope you're feeling better soon hun and don't worry i'm sure the clinic will understand


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah - don't worry I did just the same when I was stimming, luckily it was all over my dining table and I sucked the blobs off the table with the syringe - probably not the most hygenic thing to do but I was in a panic!  Just give the clinic a ring this morning, they have all the drugs and kit to hand and I'm sure they won't mind getting more together for you 

Yogvic - yes it's a good programme isn't it, I still think there are a few episodes I haven't seen yet.  Although sometimes I don't know why I watch!  I find myself shouting out to dh "oh my god did you see that"  at the particularly gory/horrible bits  

Hope everyone is doing well and lets keep our fingers crossed for a miraculous third day of  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah when i lost my first batch i rang them on the monday morning and they were fine just tell them what happened and they will sort it for you, it's probably not so good for you though as it will cost you a small amount of money.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

it's still cold out though mins


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi girls 

Vicky- Wow 28 follies  that sure is plenty to get going on 

Zarah-   sorry about your stimming disaster last night, 

Caz- Hi, hows the jumper going?  

Mins- Hi lady!! 

Did-   hope your enjoying your lsat days of fredom 

Poppet- 

M2M and Mel- hi ladies hope you both ok 

Charlie-  hi love how are you?

Hugs and bump rubs to you all xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i started the front of it last night got 8 rows of plain st to do then then start putting in the diesel motif thats the bit i are'nt looking for ward to as there about 3 different colours to do all at the same time


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh your a clever lady caz xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

if i can post a pic of it when it's done i will so you can see it.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh yeah that'll be nice, what lucky nieces and nephews you have having a talented aunt like you


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i'm hoping that sil as an other girl i like to do the girls things moe then the boys the boys are harder and take longer but girls are nice patterns lacey and things which i like to do. he 7 on the 1st of april but this year my sister as decided to delay his party by 3 weeks until the 24th of april as it always falls when people are away for easter an then most kids cant come to his party it's his last paty this year and then we start on my niece but my sister was on about not having a party for her this year and waiting a year as she wont know any of the kids because she will only of been at school a couple of months


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah she could maybe just do a little tea party- my two still enjoy them and they'll be 13 in 2 and a half weeks


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hope to got sorted at the clinic zarah  

my sister also makes greeting cards which is useful saves use a lot of money as to buy a handmade card out of the shops would 3 or 4 pound and they are'nt as nice as the ones my sister makes.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I got sorted   I rang the clinic this morn & explained what had happened & that I was low on syringes, I popped in after work to collect it all. I just hope tonight goes without a hitch because it really stressed me out last night. I couldn't even suck it up from anywhere because I was sat on my bed at the time so it squirted out all over me


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

dont worry zarah that same thing happened to me when i did my first one i was cursing and i got in a panic but after that they all went well i was getting my bath then do the jabs the skin is sorter then, maybe thats why i did'nt bruise at all, how are the bruises zarah.   

i jst said to dh about it and he says it will have somthing to do with back pressure on the needle so wonder if it happens a lot.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Glad you got sorted Zarah, hope it all goes smoothly from here  

I'm dreading mine tomorrow now, i'm going to be all fingers and thumbs trying not to squirt it out everywhere  , i'm clumsy at the best of times so there's bound to be some mishaps!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

the main thing is to be careful of your fingers once you snap the top of the liquid and be careful not to tip the liquid too far when you syringe it out ready to mix with the powder i'm sure you will be fine.  

oh i found one of those little thing that i had to snap the top of the liquid bottle i thought the dog had chewed it when it first went missing but i found last week down the side of the bed i would'nt mind but i looked ther when it went missing as well


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, don't let my mis-hap put you off, you will be fine. It's the only time I've had a problem in both tx. I don't know what went wrong maybe I had a dodgy needle or something like that  

Caz, I'm still bruised on my tummy but legs are fine.. I must have more meat on my legs


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I think I know what the problem last was.. its those 2ml syringes that I was given this time (I didn't have them 1st tx) they fill with air. Today the clinic gave me 1ml syringes & there is no room for air in those. I'm going to mention it when I'm there on Friday.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

i think your spot on Zarah I had some of the 2ml ones last time and didnt like doing it with them, fortunately I had DH to do mine


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmmm that interesting about the 2ml syringes, i've preferred the 1ml ones so far but the nurse told me to use the 2ml ones for the stimms. I don't have much choice anyway cos i've hardly got any 1ml ones left but it will make sure i am extra careful with the air!!

Bed time for me now zzzzz.....


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

Zarah - hope the injection went ok last night and that those bruises are starting to fade a bit

Yogvic - good luck on your first stimming injection today, you'll be fine

Isobel - how are you doing, you lady of leisure?  

Hi to all you other lovely ladies out there

I have a really busy day (for me  )  I'm taking the pups round to 'Aunty Sue' the doggy groomer for a bath and a nice haircut, they'll smell gorgeous when they come home    Then its a good tidy of the house in preperation for my mum and dad visiting me tommorow - then probably a lay down and a sleep!  So much for the sunshine its miserable and cold here today  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh and here is my "Wow I've got to 17 weeks dance!!!"          
Any excuse for a dancing banana  



Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning everyone,

Mins, 17wks already.. it goes so quick  

Vicky, good luck with your 1st stimm jab today/tonight.. the 1ml syringe is enough for stimming so if you have probs with the 2ml ring the clinic & ask for some more 1ml  

must dash, off to work.. have a nice day   x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya girls hope your all well. Just thought id post and let ya know im still keeping up with your posts.

Been busy with the new house DH doing all the painting as im not sure I can paint or not with the fumes from emulsion so its taking longer than expected.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies.

Zarah... i dont like them 2ml syringes, they didnt give me them first time, and then 2nd time they did and i hated them, used all the 1ml and just asked the clinic for more. stupid things, i think the clinic should stop using them!

Vicky, good luck with todays jab 

charlie, u can paint just keep doors/windows open so u dont get gassed out!!

mel hope your OK

M2M hope your well too.

Caz all this knitting im surprised you dont have blisters on your hands

Isobel, yea last days of freedom, boy not going to miss work, looking forward to my day off tomorrow already hehe, then just friday left at work. Thursday next week will be here before i know it.

Poppet & Minnie  

gosh hope i havent missed anyone!!!

xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

did no blisters but i do sometimes get a sore finger tip from the point of the needle but it depends on the point on the needle,

zarah i used the 1ml syringes all the way though tx as i did'nt like the 2 either when i said to debbie i prferred the 1ml ones she told me most ladies prefer those to the 2ml ones so was o.k not to worry if you dont use the bigger one's as i got about half and half,

vicky ring the clinic and ask for the smaller ones if you dont have many left.

mins sounds like you have a nice day planned.

i have hung the washing out but it's a bit cloudy so we will see how long it's out for, dh is still not right with the cough and been sick with it still so got him booked into gp at 4pm will let you know how we go, trouble is when he starts coughing and been sick it wakes me up and i cant back to sleep then.

hope the rest of you are well


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi ladies 

I don't have time to do a big long personals post today (bet you're all thinking *phew* after my last one) but just wanted to pop in and say hi to you all.  Hope things are going well for everyone.

All this talk of needles is making me    I'm sooooo scared... hope it's not as bad as it sounds. 

Just 12 days now until our consultation with Professor Killick. It's nice to have something to count down to after a few months of waiting for news!

Does anyone know why they make you put passport photos on your form that you take to consultation?


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi M2M dont worry about the needles there not as bad as u might think, ive found people always wonder what they were worrying about after a few jabs  

the photos are just so they can names to faces, gets busy in the clinic sometimes so i presume they just like to know who every one is!

x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i dont know i ment to ask at the ivf unit i think it might have something to do with security as they are in my folder but not sure, so glad you are seeing prof he is just brill an wont use big fancy medical words as my dh is is dsylexic so we told him to start off with, when i saw him i thought for a proffesor he would be quite tall and maybe a bit chubby but he not like that at all he's actually shorter then me an i'm 5 ft 2"


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ooo the sun is shining now hope it stays that way.

i'm goner go do some more to diesel putting the white in for his face next.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

dh as got bronchitis so is now on antibiotics and should be feel better soon,

vicky hope the stmming goes o.k tonight for you  .

mins hope you have had a good day  

did hope you have a nice day of tomorrow  

poppet, charlie, hope those bumps are o.k  

zarah glad the jab went more smoothly for you last night  

to the rest of you


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I have AF type pains in my ovaries.. so somethings going on in there   I'm looking forward to my scan on Friday to see how many I've produced this time  

hope all you ladies are well, isn't it cold.. roll on summer    xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ooo that shounds good fingers crossed for you


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz- I had to giggle at you and Prof, he isnt smaller than you Caz. Im almost 5ft 7 and he's probably at least as tall as me if he was 5ft I would have been looking down on him, even my kids are over 5ft   The guys not a giant but he's certainly bigger than you have potrayed him to be 

Zarah- loving the ovary pain  Thats all good news isnt it? Does it feel surreal to be doing it all again? 

 to all of you xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel, it does feel surreal to be doing it all again.. I'm getting very scared now about it not working again & how I'll cope if it doesnt. I'm absolutely dreading the 2ww for 2 reasons really. One.. AF arriving before OTD like last time & two.. AF not arriving before OTD because that will get my hopes up so much & it still doesn't mean I'll get a BFP. It's going to drive me crazy


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Isobel xxx   xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Stimming jab done successfully  

Quick question. The glass vials from the water, do they go in the sharps bin or normal bin?

Zarah - glad to hear your ovarys are aching, fingers crossed for lots of fat follies on Friday!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky the all bottles go into the sharps bin do not put any thing that is glass in the normal bin that includes the tops when you snap them of stright into the sharps bin and be careful as if you snap to hard the top can break funny it happened to me once and it shattered into a moillion bits inside the little plastic thing, well done on your first jab.

mins parents visisting today hope it is a good visit and your mum does'nt decide to tell you anymore horra stories 

zarah good luck for your scan tomorrow, will your 2 week wait be in the easter hols i've got everything crossed fro you sending you lots of            

did hope your having a good day of and doing something nice cos i bet the next week flies by    

poppet hope that little piglet bump is coming along now.  

charlie hope you get the house sorted before the little man arrives, what are you doing his from like,  

isobel hope your hand are being good and not giving you any bother now    

to the rest of you hope you are well    

i got diesel face knitted into the jumper yesterday i have the word diesel to knit in next and then the front will be nearly done once i get that finished i am going to do some baby jumpers and cardis in pink and blue in preparation for my sil having the baby at the end of the month.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon all

Caz - sounds like the knitting is coming along well  

Zarah - I'm sure achey feelings are very good, fingers crossed you have loads of nice big mature eggies for collection

Yogvic - glad the first jab went well

M2M - glad you are counting down to your appointment with the Proff, I've never met him but apparently he looks like an oompa loompa   

Did - hope your mw appointment has gone well  

Isobel -  

Well I've had better mornings.  Have had another bleed overnight, ended up on the ante natal day ward this morning for checks.  Peanut nearly gave dh and me a heart attack by laying completely still during the scan but than moved when the mw squashed my tummy a bit.  Had an internal etc and they are still none the wiser as to what is causing the bleeding, other than it isn't from my cervix - I was keeping my fingers crossed for cervical erosion but no luck.  Now layed up on the sofa with a tummy ache feeling sorry for myself    

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely sunshine, its just come out here and its gorgeous.  Take care everyone 

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh no mins you are'nt having much luck with the bleeds hun hope they stop soon maybe you are going to be one of those people that bleeds every month regardless of being pregnant.

yes its coming on now i am goner go do the lettering in a bit and then i have the detail to the face to do as that has to sewn on.

will soon be the weekend again, we have dh's parents coming on sunday for mothers day, so i suppose i will get my nose rubbed in in cos mil will go on about sil and the baby and when it's due etc


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mins- what are you trying to do to us all with worrying about you?  Im so sorry your getting these bleeds as although you know your little one is fine they are still a worry  xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Vicky, I'm glad your 1st stimm jab went well. What date is your scan?

Mins, sorry you have had another bleed, wonder what it is. Glad baby is doing well & its nothing to do with him.

Caz, I'm not sure when 2ww will be yet, I'm hoping I get EC date tomorrow then I can work out the others dates, it will be ideal if it's in the easter hols because been at school I will be scared a child runs into me & things like that.

Hello to all you other ladies, I hope your all well


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi all

Just popping on whilst tea is cooking!

Mins - you poor thing   hope you're feeling ok. Good to know Peanut is safe and sound but how frustrating and worrying with this bleeding. You will be a nervous wreck before you get to end of your pg   Your comment about Prof looking like an oopma loopma made me laugh.. why does everyone think Prof is really small? I'm nearly 6ft and he didn't seem that small to me!

M2M - good luck for appt. God knows what you'll be expecting with all the stories of Prof from these girls but he is a lovely, lovely man (and really not all that tiny). I've always felt very comfortable at our appts with him, he's never patronising and always listens to your questions and answers them honestly rather than bull  which i find some doctors do. As for the jabs don't worry, have to admit it did feel very strange doing it for the first time but you will soon get used to it particularly when you get onto 2 a day  

Caz - sounds like you're doing a fab job with the knitting. I wish i had a skill like that, maybe i'll give it a go sometime but i don't think i'll be very good.

Zarah - my 1st scan is next Wed, 17th. Good luck for yours tomorrow, how exciting that you should get an egg collection date tomorrow, i'm guessing either the 17th or the 19th? I guess at least part of your 2ww will be over the easter hols, as you say it will be a lot easier for you and you can put your feet up and relax  

Hi to everyone else, thinking of you all even if i haven't mentioned you


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, I'm thinking the 17th because that will be 12days after starting stimms which is what happened last tx. 

I'm wondering if EC is weds & I go to blast stage again (day 5) that will be Sunday.. so what will happen??


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah oh interesting one but they wont count wednesday as day one, thursday will be day one so monday will be day 5, i know cos i wondered the same thing an i had ec on the wedenesday an day 2 was friday when i had my et.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz, I thought EC was day 1.. didn't you have ET on day 3?


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I have just checked my paperwork & the day after EC is day 1, so ET would be Monday.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah your going  . Thats why they do egg collections on Mon, Wed and fri so it works out ok for transfers  going to pm you in a min xxx

Vicky- no Prof isnt a midget  I was telling my friend about Cazs comment and she laughed and said he wasn't small to her and she is like you nearly 6ft  xxx

Mins- will pm you too lovely xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies, god i miss so much when i dont come on for a day, i just cant update when im at home because there is no way to get comfy.

Anyway

Zarah Good luck for the scan

Vicky   hope its going ok

Isobel  

Caz  

Poppet  

Mins extra   stop frightening us with this bleeding please  

M2M  

Charlie  

Hope thats everyone!!

Last day at work for me today, and im full of cold courtesy of DP   not impressed but needed to come into work to collect my things and sort my maternity stuff out!!
Was at midwife yesterday doing fine as usual but guess what im measuring 34 WEEKS   can you believe it, im going to run out of space soon, either that or my belly will be stretched to within a mm of its life!!!  

right best crack on and tidy my stuff away, amazing what u can accumulate in 8 years, and i cant leave any of it here because when i come back we will have moved to a different building  
Promis i will find a comfy place to update over weekend/next week, i wont go into hospital without saying Hi and bye, ill just have to get the dining room table out and perch myself on that 

xxxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I've met Professor Killick once before (in a "professional" situation, not in a "patient/doctor" situation) and I don't remember him being all that tiny  nor looking like an Oompa Loompa - but I may be mistaken. 

If you have your consultation with a particular consultant, do they remain your consultant throughout treatment or does it swap and change a lot?

Thank you for the reassurance everyone - you're all lovely.  Only about 10 days to go now!

I hope everyone is doing okay - sorry I don't have chance to post that frequently but I do read every day.  Sorry to hear about your bleeds, Mins, and good luck for your scan next week. Not long to go now. 

yogvic - Your "review" of Prof Killick is reassuring as he sounds lovely.  Well done on starting your stims. 

dids - Good luck with your last day at work - must feel so surreal for you. 

Better go but I'll be back later. Have a good day everyone - why is it raining though?


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

I'm feeling a little better today as I've had no more bleeding. Dh came from work last night (we work in the same place but different departments) with a big bag of pressies for me, a card and flowers from my work colleagues who'd had a whip round for me.  It was so kind of them it made me  and cheered me up a bit  

Zarah - fingers crossed that your dates fall well for the holidays, we can't have small children running in to your tummy  

Yogvic - its too late I'd lost what little remained of my sanity by 12 weeks    No the proff isn't really a midget    Wow aren't you wonderfully tall! I'm jealous as I'm a bit of a shorty, although its to be expected as my family look like 'The Borrowers'.

Caz - I really hope your MIL behaves herself on Sunday and is a bit kinder and more sensitive to your feelings than you think she is going to be  

Isobel - Luckily he's been wiggling around during the night (thanks to me drinking orange juice at 2 in the morning  ) which has made me feel a bit better.  I'm being really really good again, no housework, no washing etc and I'm just going to lay on the sofa for a few day to be on the safe side.

Did - I know  

Hi to all you lovely ladies out there, I hope you are all doing really well

 and 

Mins x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Minnienoodle said:


> I'm feeling a little better today as I've had no more bleeding. Dh came from work last night (we work in the same place but different departments) with a big bag of pressies for me, a card and flowers from my work colleagues who'd had a whip round for me. It was so kind of them it made me  and cheered me up a bit


Awww Mins, that's really lovely, and I'm glad you've had no more bleeding!  Your colleagues sound great - though I must have been reading too much about TX lately as I read "a big bag of pressies" as "a big bag of pessaries"!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh my god what's happened to my ticker!!!! Its turned in to an enormous advert  

M2M - thanks hun, oh yes you have your tx head on - I think I would of been a bit dissapointed by a big bag of pessaries!!!  

Right off to change me ticker!



Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hello ladies hope your all well.

Since im moving house i have cancelled the internet and it could go off anyday now. I will try and get it set up at new house but might take about a month or so thats why you may notice me disappear from the board. 

I just want to wish all the ladies well with current or future treatment over the next month or so and wish Poppet, Minnie and Didabuf well with your pregnancies  

I may even have my little man here next time I get on ya never no


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh good luck honey and hope everything goes ok incase you dont manage to get back before Riley makes his appearance 
xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Charlie good luck with getting everything sorted with the new house and hopefully when you get back on to the internet you will be part of a family of three - wow!!!!!  Take care



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i really dont think she will behave herself on sunday everytime we see her she bangs on about sil and the pregnancy and when its due etc,

did last day today what will you do for 5 days if i were you i would make the most of things, does that mean if you are measuring as been 34 weeks then you will be induced to have pumpkins early cos surely they are'nt going to make you go to the due date or you wont be able to move never mind get comfy, next time we here from you will be nearly may will they let you home for easter weekend or is it a case of once you are in there that is it for the whole six weeks, when my mum was having my sister 29 yrs ago she was allowed home on friday night and had to go back on sunday night with strict instructions to do nothing at all, it made things intresting as i was not at school at the time but my mums parents were only 2 minutes down the street but my dad worked on the farm oppisite. 

charlie all good with the house hope you get moved in without any problems, it will be all nice and freash for little man arriving, my mums next neightbour moved 5 weeks ago and they just got internet back on wednesday, so it's taken about 5 wks.

m2m we saw prof on our first visit to sub fertility clinic and then for follow up appt and once you get to tx stage it's the nurse that you see and mr m did my ec that was the first time i saw him and dawn one of the nurse did my et.

zarah i had et at 2 days hun cos only 2 out of the 3 eggs fertilized if they had of gone to 3 day then that would of been saturday but christine decided it was best to do et at 2 days as they like the eggs once fertilized to go back into natural environment sooner rather then later unless you have more embies to work with, hope the scan as gone well and you have lots of nice big follies ready for ec

vicky no prof is'nt small really but it was dh that said he thought he would be taller etc i think it's cos dh is 6ft 3"or 4" he was expecting a giant i think, but after our experience with york about 6 months before, we were surprised at how down to earth he was an honest, which like yourself i like in a dr/consultant,
york told use with dh's sperm we had no chance of ivf but could use a doner an have iui but dh did'nt want that as he would'nt see the child has his own.

to the rest of you lovely ladies      

well i got the front of the jumper finished last night got to sew his face on and then do armhole band as they are red and the main colour is blue and then sleeves to do which wont take as long as the front and back have taken as they are just knitted in blue.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- just popping on to say I hope everything goes ok today for your scan.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies, Thank you all for the good luck wishes  

scan went ok, I'm back on Monday for 2nd scan. I have 17 follies, 8 of them 10mm or more & the rest are smaller than 10mm (I think thats what she said!) I need to carry on stimming on same dose as I have been doing. If the smaller ones have caught up in size by Monday then EC will be Wednesday. The clinic was packed out again, I hate it when it's like that. I was in there over an hour.

Charlie, good luck with the house move & if your not back before you give birth, good luck with that too  

Did, wow your last day at work, it's going really quickly. I hope you have internet access when you go into hospital otherwise we will all miss you x

Mins, I'm glad your bleeding has stopped  

I'm sending the rest of you ladies big    xxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Just popping on quickly

Zarah - glad to hear the scan went well! Not long to go till EC  

Hi to everyone else   Sorry its a quick one, just getting ready to go out for tea


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

debbie told me they like the follies to be between 8 and 10 mm so yours sound like they are going to be really good.


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi ladies

wishing you all well in your tx, house moves and pregnancies....

my tx has come to an end b4 its begun... well more postponed .. hubby lost his job on thursday, so we dont have any additional funds for the tx!! 
im sure something will come about... but again  .. its just the waiting.

hope to be back on here soon girls with lots of wonderful news from you all! 

melanieb xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Aw Mel I'm really sorry, thats awful, you must be so upset   I hope DH isn't out of work for too long & you can get things back on track soon.. Take care


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies  

Mel - I'm so sorry about your dh's job, what a shock for you!  I'm keeping everything crossed that he gets another job very soon and that you'll then be able to go ahead with your treatment.  Don't be a stranger in the meantime hun  

Zarah - I'm glad the scan went well, it sounds as if you are going to end up with a very good number of eggs.  Great news  

Caz - someone once said that friends are gods apology for family, in the case of your MIL that sounds about right if she behaves badly on Sunday  

Isobel - hope dinner has gone well, I'm looking forward to the van arriving at my house with all the spare food  

Evening to all you other lovely ladies out there

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ooooh well done Zarah on your super follies 

Mins- they have jusat gone and were all suitably stuffed and falling asleep  Got plenty left over for you though  Can you believe my hand has started again though. It had been ok yesterday and today and its just flared up again tonight. Just had a good look at it as its very swollen so going to go back to doctors to see someone about it again as my ankles are also hurting- it scares me as my dad has rheumatoid and i really dont want to end up like him 

Right work in morning so off to bed.

Night night ladies xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

I hope you all have the lovely weather where you are.  It's so  here  

Isobel - no hand stands or karate chops with that poorly hand  

I'm still stuck in the house but at least I have dh to keep me company for the next two days    Have a great weekend everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Good Morning Ladies, 

what a gorgeous day, I haven't been outside yet but it looks lovely.     yippee!!

I will be spending my weekend indoors painting, we are having a new kitchen fitted in 2weeks (I know great timing!), so today I need to paint the ceiling & take off some tiles. DP at work till late so I'm going to crack on with it. Thought I best get it out the way before I'm banned from doing stuff after ET  

Have a lovely weekend everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good afternoon ladies 

we got our letter from the ivf unit today an i am goner ring them on tuesday, a little be confused and mixed feelings today, a question it says in my letter that from day 2 of my bleed i have to start taking the pill i just wonder if this is common pratice with all second cycles, i am not to keen on the pill at the best of times because one of my dad's sister's was taking the pill and she had a stroke at 28 and that was the pill that caused that.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Caz- No its no common place to take the pill but maybe they are trying a new protocol because of your poor response to the drugs. Dont worry your only going to be taking it for a short time its people who are taking it for a long time that need to be monitored carefully 

Well left hand got progressively worse during the night, couldnt even taking my bra off last night and was awake all night in agony so promptly took myself off to A&E at 8am and had an x ray and bloods done for uric acid which came back ok so at least I know I dont have gout  I have a letter to take to my gp telling her to test me for other rheumatology illnesses so hopefully we'll get to the bottom of it 

 to you all xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz, I didn't have to take the pill 2nd time round. I'm sure if you ring they will explain your letter to you.

Isobel, not a good start to your day having to go to A&E, I hope you get to the bottom of whats causing your hand pain  

xx xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

So do i Zarah, it all swollen now


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies, just a quicky cos ive got the table out so thoughts id say hi.

Hope your all enjoying this weather this weekend, its gorgeous, i went to the beach yesterdsy with my furbabes and got a little sunburnt on my face   it was killing me!!! LOL

Caz, yea i will have a c-section at 34 weeks if they havent come by then ( ) no i dont think they will let me out, wouldnt be bothered anyway easter weeekend is just another weekend in my house. letting me out would defeat the object of bed rest because i would just come home and "not rest", plus i wouldnt be able to come home anyway because my kitchen and bathroom is getting knocked down a week tomorrow so i wouldnt have anyway to go to the loo   , it'll take 3/4 weeks to get it all rebuilt
also dont worry about the pill it may help to make more eggs, i was put on the pill to do both tx, it just regulates things, your period wouldnt be late either so its quite nice  

mel sorry to hear your news  

whoop whoop on the follies zarah   and vicky i hope your jabs are going well

Isobel hows the hand.

to all you other ladies  

right im off, stupidly early to be up but lots to be doing so off to get a brew and start my day  

xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

Don't worry Did you're not alone I was up at stupid'o'clock this morning (5am).  Make sure you watch A Baby Story at 8.30am on Home & Health (channel 254) as its about a couple having triplets.

Have a great day all you lovely ladies



Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning lovlies

What a gorgeous day! We're going out for lunch with DH's mum to a place over the bridge and thinking we might cycle rather than taking the car, its such a lovely day we've got to make the most of it - plus we won't have to pay the bridge toll  

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

Caz - i don't know much about going on the pill before tx but as the other ladies have said you won't be on it for long so i'm sure it won't cause any problems  

Did - is it this week you go into hospital? Sounds like its quite good timing, at least someone will be able to look after you whilst all the work is being done at home!

Isobel - poor you with your hand   You're obviously working too hard and Dr Yogvic says the only cure is rest!

Zarah  - hope you've had a nice weekend and good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Hello to everyone else and big hugs all round  

We went to see Derren Brown at Hull New Theatre last night and it was AMAZING!! Would highly recommend it if you get the chance to see him - such a clever man! Only problem was i had to disturb everyone in my row to go to the toilet in the middle of the show to do my jabs! Don't think the people next to me were very happy  

Well i'd best get on the with day, sitting here in my p.j's at the moment


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Oooh just noticed i am now a Sr Member - hehe i feel all important now


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Ooh Yogvic cycling over the Humber Bridge aren't you good    Also means that you can have something extra naughty for lunch  

Looks like another lovely day over here.  I'm in a bit of a bad mood, dh has been calling me Oswald Cobblepot (the real name of the Penguin character off Batman)  He thinks body wise I'm starting to resemble the Danny Devito version and I have to agree with him   Unfortunately I got weighed this morning and I've now put on 10lb in weight    I was overweight before I got pregnant,  I'm going to end up like an elephant  

Enjoy your days/lunches out if you are escaping the house, I'm now going to do myself some toast which I'll eat while being consumed with guilt  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I was up at daft o'clock too, during the week when I'm at work I struggle to get up but weekend comes & I'm wide awake at silly times  

Did, that girl whos sister I know (the 1 having triplets) she started her hospital stay a couple of days ago. Her sister said shes in a lovely room, shes taken her laptop in with her to keep her company   you will probably meet her when you move in x

hope your all having a lovely sunday   x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey everyone 

Hope you're all doing okay today!

*yogvic* - DP and I went to see Derren Brown on Friday at Hull New Theatre!  He was really good, wasn't he? Did you "stand up" if you know what I mean (don't want to give away any spoilers). I did...  and was really embarrassed as everyone was looking at me!

*Mins* - I'm sure you look nothing like an elephant - I bet you're glowing! 

*dids* - Hope you and pumpkins are well. I've forgotten how long you've got left now before you're admitted?

*isobel* - I hope you hand is a bit better.   It sounds really painful! 

*caz* - Hope you're doing okay. 

*Zarah* - Are you having fun painting? 

*melanieb* - Soooo sorry to hear your news re: DH's job. What terrible timing (not that there's ever a good time for redundancy ) I really feel for you. I will keep my fingers crossed that he finds something else quickly. 

*charlie* - Not sure if you're still reading but if so, good luck with the house move and with the rest of your pregnancy if we don't "see" you before your little one arrives! 

Big hugs to everyone else. 

Well it's 8 days until our consultation and the week since we got the letter has flown by, so hopefully the next week will too, as I'm very impatient.  (I'll be an absolute nightmare on the 2WW, believe me!) DP and I have had a good weekend - Friday night we saw Derren Brown which was excellent, and today we went swimming and to the cinema to see The Blind Side, which was very good. We don't normally do much at the weekends so we did quite well.  It's nicer now the weather is a bit better, though it's raining now of course. 

I hope you're all doing really well and have had a good weekend!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well mil did mention my sil and the baby and when its due an would appear we have a new date of the 26th of march, and apparently the midwife as told her it could be early as everything is to plan with the pregnancie, but i said it will arrive when it wants to.

oh isobel i hope your hand is soon better and they get to the bottom of the problem for you     

mins i'm sure you dont look any thing like an elephant  

m2m the next 8 days will fly by for you an   you get the answer you want  

yogvic hope you had a nice lunch with mil   and if you cycled you got back before the down pour.

did hope you have made the most of the weather an are going to be doing nice things between now and thursday, as it will feel like a life time when you get in the hospitalwill be be out when you get to 26 weeks then you wont have long to go at all after that will they give you stuff the strengthen the pumpkins lungs ready for them been born at 34 wks.    

poppet hope you are doing o.k we dont seem to have seen you for a while  

mel so sorry to hear about dh's job i hope you get sorted really soon   and you can then start all over again.

if there is anybody att all i have missed there is so many of use i cant remember if i have missed somebody    

i am looking at the pantomine at your theatre royal for next years panto as we want to treat my mum and dad as it's there 40th wedding anniversary on the 23rd of january


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah sorry i missed you hope you have had a good weekend and the jabs are goiing o.k and the bruising on your tubby is starting to fad a bit, if you can try the tampon but make sure they are like the tampax compax ones with a plastic applicator i did it the last 2 nights to insert the pessaries and it made it so much easier and its not as fidderly doing it that way or as messy. good luck for your scan tomorrow what time is it.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Evening ladies 

Caz-  at the mil 

Vicky/M2M- never seen Derren Brown but my cousin is friends with him  Sounds like you had a super night.

Mins- 10lbs?!?! Im sorry honey but no sympathy as when I had my m/c last year I was only 10w and put on 21lb from starting my tx to having the m/c. 10lb sounds very normal to me   Hope the resting is going good 

Did- Hi lovely. Bet your relieved now to be going in hospital as at least you wont be stressed looking at the mess in the house eh 

Mel- so sorry i didnt mention it earlier honey but been a bit wrapped up plus typing with one hand is a pain but I am so sorry your having to delay your fet  Didnt you move over here because of your DHs job? I bet your really peed off.   he gets another job soon honey and you can get on with your tx xxxxx

Poppet- hello are you there? been very quiet lady  

Zarah- Hope your ok. Not long now for you.   your scan goes well although we have no reason to believe it wont as fridays was excellent 

 to you all  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning

Another beautiful   day and i've got the day off  . Haven't really got too much planned think i might get the washing done and hung on the line whilst the weather's nice. Had a lovely lunch with MIL yesterday but decided to go in the car rather than cycle, it was a bit windy and we didn't want to get blown off the bridge  

M2M - i didn't 'stand up' during Derrens show. I was really disappointed but to be honest with me being tall and the seats not having a lot of leg room i find it hard to get up in that theatre at the best of times! Only a few people around us were standing and yes everyone was staring at them! You didn't end up on stage then?Oooh, only one week till your consultation, exciting!!

Zarah - good luck for today honey  

Big hugs all round to everyone else   so for lack of personals but i don't think my brain is quite in gear yet!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

Yogvic - I'm glad you decided to go over the bridge by car, when the weather turned yesterday I was imagining you drenched having to cycle back home.  Enjoy your day off hun  

Zarah - Good luck with your scan, I'm sure it'll go really well  

Hi to all you other lovely ladies out there

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ooh Mins what were we just saying about the weather being nice..... its blooming freezing now Ive just been  to hang the washing out and its freezing. Got to find my gloves now before I venture out in town 
xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Its me I'm a jinx  

  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

vicky & M2M ive got 2 days of freedome left, i go in on thursday morning   was saying to DP this morning though think id rather be there then at my mums though because we wouldnt of been able to stay at home during the building work and we cant both go to my mums cos her dog doesnt like ours, and we cant both go to his mums because there is only a single bed, so its worked quite well ill be in hospital, shall miss my boys like crazy though  

zarah oooooo thats good, i shall look forward to meeting her, im hoping to have my laptop in there by the weekend so i shouldnt be gone for too long. 

caz sure it wont feel like a life time, once im into a routine the days will past quickly, i wont be out till 28 weeks though (im going in for 6 weeks) and they are giving me steroids at 26 weeks  

hi to everyone  

zarah and vicky for you   

right off to take my babies too the park (dogs that is), freezing though so need to wrap up warm  

take care xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

enjoy your nice walk with your babies make the most of them before you go in hospital on thursday, when they see you when you get back home in six weeks they will go crackers because they will be so excited to see you our 2 are like that when they are left for a couple of hrs


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all, thanks for the good luck wishes x

Scan hasn't gone to plan   I have over stimulated! I have 23 follies over 10mm & lots of little ones. I now have to stop stim jabs & just do tummy jabs. I go back weds morn for blood test & back again a couple of hours later for a scan. If all is ok I will EC on Friday. Dawn said she couldn't believe the progress I'd made since Friday she said I look like I'm about to explode!! I don't really know much about over stimulation because it didn't happen to me last tx, so I'm going to have to look it up. I do know it can make your treatment be abandonded, so I'm very sad about that. I know this happened to some of you so any advice would be appreciated xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh dear so sorry to hear that i hope things work out for you hun sending you big    

poppet might be able to  help you out as she over stimmed.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Zarah, i over stimulated, my cycle wasnt abandoned they managed to get me back down, it was the same as you ... over the weekend, try not to worry ud be surprised how much it can change in a few days. it was a bit uncomfortable but i had exactly the same amount of usable eggs in both tx so it actually didnt make much difference
 everything goes OK on wednesday


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Aw Zarah honey, sorry didnt see that one coming. They should maybe have had EC today eh? Grrr, have you stimmed for the same number of days as last time??
xxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I have stimmed for the same amount of time & the been on the same dose. Dawn said this cycle has been so different to my last cycle, I said maybe thats a good thing considering the outcome last time! xxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh Zarah hunny i'm so sorry things aren't going to plan   I'm afraid i don't know anything about overstimulation but i   they can sort it out for you. How are you feeling tummy wise? It sounds like you've got a lot going on in there, i hope you're not too uncomfortable. 

How weird that everything has been done the same as your first cycle but your body has reacted differently


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Well chin up Zarah honey as it can be turned round so lets see what Wednesday brings eh? xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

my tummy feels ok, I don't feel or look bloated. I do have AF type pains but I had them before my scan on Friday & that one was ok  

I know things change alot in a couple of days so I'm not going to stress too much about it xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies  

Zarah - I'm sorry you've overstimulated, I can't give you any advice as I was a poor responder but I remember from Poppet and Did's tx how the clinic managed to turn it round for them really well.  I have every faith that they will do the same for you.  You take really good care of yourself in the meantime and I hope you aren't too uncomfortable  

I got some good news today, after some begging my doctor has agreed to sign be back on at work so I can go back next Monday - hurrah   Although if work makes the SPD worse I have to be signed off again - booo  

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well tonight, take care

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Did & Poppet, is the tx you over stimulated with, the one you got your BFP or BFN x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

It was their BFNs but I know plenty of people on here who have got a BFP when they have over stimmed so dont read anything into it. Re your tx was perfect last time and you got a BFN  xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

oh Isobel my mind has gone into over-drive   I think it's because I don't know much about it, I need to stop stressing   xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah you do sweetie. Im sure you will be fine xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- sent you a quick pm xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies, I hope you've all got a bit of sunshine today  

Zarah - Try not to panic, although (as a stress monkey myself  ) I know that is easier said than done.  The clinic will be using their years and years of expertise to tweek your tx to get you the eggs you need.  Like Isobel I've spent hours and hours on here reading ladies accounts of their tx and overresponding to start with doesn't mean that you won't get a BFP.  Try and do something nice to take your mind off tx and to give yourself a treat, you deserve it  

Hi to all you other lovely ladies out there

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins i love the new ticker hun you take things easy when you get back to work next week, dont want to make things worse, have you had that physio appt yet,  

well i started with a tickerly thoart last night night and it now a rather sore thoart and a cough it's so sore that i ahve booked my self into the drs this evening at 6.10pm. i will post later, when i have rung the clinic let you know what they have said and when i go to pick up precription unless they can tell me which pills they want me to take an get gp to do the precription as it's a long way to travel just to collect a precription, cos i would'nt imanging they will post it as it could get in the wrong hands.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Caz - I'm sorry you aren't feeling well, I'm sure you'll be able to get the pill prescribed by your GP as Hull is an awful long way to travel, if you know by tonight which pill you need you can ask for it when you have your gp appointment tonight can't you    No I've not heard from the physio but they said it would be a few weeks at least for an appointment to come through.

WARNING - Don't watch Animal Park on BBC2 now, they've just had to put a tiny wolf cub to sleep    



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

"Oh no" to the Animal Park alert  I like wolves aswell as gorillas 

Well this weather is starting my asthma off again, I hate it when its muggy. Just had a walk to shop and it nearly killed me  I need to live in the desert or somewhere else with a nice dry heat 

You heard form the clinic Caz?
xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh dear me isobel i hope you feel better when you get sorted out back in the house   and yes isobel i got my letter on saturday after the audit meeting hun.

well since i posted early i now have a very sore thoart and my voice is going, it hurts so much now i hope he can give me something for it so i can get some sleep tonight,

here goes the only recommedation thats been made is that i start stimming on 6 powders to 2 liquids the same as what i finished on last time i spoke to dawn she said the pharmacy wont send precriptions out unless you life out of town so they can do that if gp wont do it for me, the name of them is cilest,
for those of you having tx now and not using the pill, it is regulation now that for all tx you have to take the pill unless there is a medical reason why you cant take it, so isobel you will more then likely have to take it next time round and those starting tx will have to take it from the start, we have to take it from day 2 until you go in to pick up the drugs for the tx to commence at least.

i said to dh i hope that does'nt mean i end up over stimming been started at full dose.

zarah how you feeling today hun hope all goes well for your bloods and scan tomorrow and i'm saying a   for you  and sending a big   try to think   god willing you will get there

oh and my nephew has been sent home from school he has the bad cold and is complaining about feeling sick, i will be back shortly my mums just rung can i take some wash powder to wash niece best jacket ready for her visit to the hospital tomorrow.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Strange Caz as my friend has just started her tx this week and she hasnt been put on the pill


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

maybe it starts from 1st of april as it's my april cycle they are starting next tx with


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah it must be Caz, probably just to simplify it for the clinic so it makes it easier to book appointments for us all xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

maybe but it is regulation now that everybody as it and takes it from day 2 she said i can ask my gp and just tell him that the clinic said i have to have it for tx next time and to have it ready i presume thats because like i said to my mum a cycle could start on a saturday and day 2 would then be classed as sunday, so i am taking my letter and she gave me the name of it so i can ask and if he wont give me it to ring them tomorrow and they will arrange for it to be sent from there.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

thanks for the PM Isobel  

I am feeling ok(ish), I am nervous about tomorrow but I suppose that is natural. Work have given me the morning off because I have two visits to the clinic & both are in the morning but too far apart for me to just hang around so I will come home & have a little chillax inbetween appointments. 

Mins, I would love to treat myself to take my mind off things but there's not enough hours in the day! make sure you take it easy when you go back to work 

vicky, good luck for your scan tomorrow, are you excited?

Caz, April will be here before you know it & you will be on that rollercoaster again.. how many cycles do you get on NHS 2 or 3?

hello to all you other ladies I hope your all well


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah good luck for tomorrow 

Off to work very soon so chat tomorrow
xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah good luck for your appts tomorrow   all is going back to where it should be and they can pull your cycle round for you.   i take it they are doing an early scan because of over stimming will you get blood results when you go back for the scan or will you have to ring in the afternoon for those.   could you maybe have a nice chillaxing bath between appts or something.

zarah we get 2 cycles on nhs so hoping it works second time round cos thats it after the next one, febuary was always a crappy month for our family any way cos my gran died on the 11th and my grandad died on the 8th and grandad never liked febuary an now i know why but he always said once the month was out the way he was glad. i know a lot of people dont like it either.

vicky good luck for your scan tomorrow hope all goes well what time is it 

i have a viral thoart infection but antibiotics are no good got to take pracetamol and he gave me some codiene lintus it is digusting but hoping it does the trick. 

well i got those pills for my next cycle gp was abit reluctant but like i said to him i might not have a bleed this month and it could go into next month and with easter i did'nt want to risk not have them ready as surgery will be closed for 4 days over easter

oh my nephew is a right fake he was fine an as been at my mums with my dad all night.

isobel have you had those bloods to find out what is causing the problems with your hand, hope it feels a little better, twins birthday next week have you got them something nice.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz, I'm not sure when I get blood results. I had blood taken yesterday so I should get those results tomorrow but not sure when I get results from tomorrows bloods. It would be nice if I could come home & have a soak in the bath but I won't have time & I can't get too relaxed I need to go back to work after my scan


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

think you will have to find something to take your mind of it then what time are you to go for bloods and scan i will be thinking of you it sounds like a pain in the bum though having to go in twice.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Zarah - good luck for tomorrow! I really hope its good news with the blood tests, the clinic seem to know what they're doing so i'm sure it will be  . Not sure how i'm feeling about the scan tomorrow, quite excited and also a little bit nervous but looking forward to hearing whats going on in there - i'm sure there's something happening because i'm getting plenty of cramps around my ovaries!

Caz - sorry to hear you're feeling poorly. Hope you're feeling better soon   My scan is at 2.30 tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

for your first stim scan that is nice an early hun my d/r one was at 3.30 then 3 then 2 and the last one was at 1.45 and the lady after me was at 2 an she was going in after me every time an then another couple came in an they called her before the lady after me so i said that could'nt be right so she went to complain. so just watch them vicky in case it happens to you hun. i sure i will but everybody as got it mum has ahd it for a month, now if it gets worse i have to go back.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi guys

Boy its hard to find time to post at the minute. Work is so busy and I'm so tired I come home and fall asleep every night.....zzzzzzzzzzz

I try to keep up with whats going on with you all though!!

Zarah - I'm quietly confident that they will continue with EC for you if your bloods are ok.  When I overstimmed I had about 39 follies and Little Snow had over 60!  We both managed to get to EC though so I'm sure you will get there too.  The results for the bloods you have tomorrow will be available in the afternoon so you can usually ring after 1.30 for them if they haven't rung you first.  I also produced a lot of follies on my second cycle as I ended up with 17 eggs and had a BFP on that cycle so don't think that it will automatically be a BFN because thats not the case at all  

Vicky - good luck with your scan tomorrow, the ovary twinges sound good to me!!!!! 

Isobel - I hope the problem with your hand turns out to not be anything serious.  Do you find the colder weather makes it worse?

Mins - bless you wanting to get back to work LOL!! I personally crave the weekends but can see that you're probably fed up by now of the lack of company. Was also wondering whether your bleed happened at the same time of month as the other ones still or have they ruled that out?  

Did -   with the NHS vacation! All-inclusive too, you are a lucky girl LOL!!!!  

Caz - I wouldn't worry too much about overstimulating on 6 powders. I think taking into account your previous cycle thats probably the best course of action they can take to try and maximise the number of eggs you get.

M2M - not long to go till your consultation now. How excited are you right now?!

MelB - I'm so sorry to hear about DH's job.  My DH got made redundant during our first cycle and its a horrible thing to have to go through.  I hope he finds something really soon  

Charlie - I'm sure you're already "offline" but wishing you lots of luck with your arrival  

Hope thats everyone and I've not forgotten anyone...........like I normally do!!

My 20 week scan went ok, everything is as it should be with Piglet.  Think I've got a low lying placenta though as she said they will want to see me again at 34 weeks to see if its moved, don't know the extent of the problem though as she wasn't very specific.   it does move though as I'd really like to have a normal delivery if possible. 

Love to everyone
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice to see you Poppet!

Good to hear all is well with you and Piglet and that things were good with your 20 wk scan.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

glad all is well with little piglet oh i hope things work out for you in that case an it does move up for you did they actually say you would'nt be able to have a normal delivery if it does'nt move though.  

oh an special for isobel i have nearly got the jumper done got just over half the sleeve to do now and the neck band and then side seams to sew up so watch this space.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Poppet ... About 85% do move up hun, I was in the minority though and ended up with a c section, if you want to ask any Q's just in case please do. But have to say a planned c section was the most amazing relaxing experience, would do it all in a flash


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow you lot were chatty last night  

Just a quick message to wish Zarah and Yogvic all the best for their scan appointments today, I'll come  back and catch up with all the gossip properly later

 and  

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies

Poppet glad to see your still alive    

Vicky and Zarah   for your scans today, im sure everything will be fine, and zarah i hope the blood tests come back good.    and   for you both.

my last day of freedom   got a busy day so i should really get my bum into gear and get ready cos im going out for breakfast with some friends in 2 hours. 

I'll make sure i get on tonite/tomorrow morning before i go, just to check how everyone is, but i hope everyone is well.
and like i said before special   for zarah and vicky.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey - I've managed to catch up at last  

Poppet - so nice to hear from you, I wondered where you'd gone    I know a few ladies from work who've ended up with planned c-section and without exception they've all said that the experience was fantastic and the recovery not half as bad as they expected    But like Ceri's said the chances are your placenta will move up and you'll probably get the birth you want.  I'd love an elective c-section, as dh produces giant babies, but I'm sure I won't get one so if not I'm going to ask to go to Cottingham where they don't mess about with you as much.  Take care and keep resting  

Bugger! Just had a call from the garage, I'm having to pay £270 to get the driver door/window fixed   grrrrrrr.



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning all

Just a quick one to say "good luck" to Zarah and Vicky with your appointments  

Oooh Mins- thats rubbish about your car window 

xxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

that is rubbish about your car window mins.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi ladies 

*caz* - Hope your SIL is doing okay and her little one arrives safe and well soon.  Sorry to hear you're not feeling well - how is your throat today? I hope it's feeling a bit better. There are few things more annoying than a tickly cough and sore throat.  All the medications talk is hurting my brain as I don't know anything about it! Dreading having to take the drugs myself as I'll probably get really confused!

*isobel* - Hope you're feeling a bit better today. 

*yogvic* - I felt really stupid "standing up" at the Derren show so don't be disappointed - I would've been mortified if he'd picked me to go up on stage so obviously I didn't look "out of it" enough for him.  GOOD LUCK with your scan - I think it's you having one day? 

*Mins* - Hope you're feeling okay.  Glad you can go back to work and things are a bit better.  That's a pain in the bum about your car though! We've only had a car for about a year and I'm dreading something going wrong with it one day... repairs always seem so expensive. 

*dids* - Poor you... what are your plans for your last day of freedom?  It's good really that you'll be out of the way of the building work. We've done some major renovations on our house in recent years and it really is stressful, so it wouldn't be a good environment to be in.

*Zarah* - So sorry to hear about the over-stimulation and I really hope it can be sorted and treatment can still go ahead like Dids said.  Isn't it funny how things can work so differently depending on each cycle? It just goes to show there's no point in giving up after one failed TX as everything could change the next time. GOOD LUCK with your appointment and blood results. 

*Poppet* - So pleased your 20 week scan went well!  I hope you're able to have the delivery you want but more than anything I bet it's just a great relief to know Piglet is happy and healthy in there. Yes I am getting very excited about the appointment - can't wait. DP is a nervous though, even though she doesn't have to have any TX. 

As for me, I am just trying to be patient and really looking forward to our consultation with Prof Killick on Monday.  I'm about 85% excited and 15% nervous... mainly nervous because I'm worried he's going to suggest a route we're not happy with or perhaps that he'll be negative about us being a same-sex couple. I hope he won't be but you do hear stories. Ah well, we will cross that bridge if and when we come to it... on the whole though I am feeling optimistic. 

Have a lovely day ladies! Thinking of those of you having scans today.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

M2M- the one thing Prof isnt is judgemental so please dont worry, wait until you meet him he is an absolute star 
xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m if we had known what we were told last march then i would have chosen to go to hull in the first place the prof is very nice and he actually said he wished we had been referred there inthe first place because of our experience with york,

the medicine seems to work that gp gave me but now my nose is all bunged up and i cant breath though it very well.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky hope the scan went well  

zarah   all was well for you too hun  

did not long now for you to move into the nhs hotel, at least it does'nt cost to stay in the nhs hotel. what time do you have to be there for hun


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

I'm back from my scan! All ok but i am responding a little too well to the drugs and have over 26 follies   mostly around the 10mm mark but some bigger ones and some smaller ones. So they are reducing my stimms to 2 ampoules and then we'll see how things are on Fri. She didn't seem too concerned but did say that i'm at a higher risk of OHSS but nothing to worry about at the moment.

Again, didn't enjoy being at the clinic   I don't like to complain but when Denise called me in she didn't even say 'how are you?' just sat me down and said we're reducing your dose, very little explanation. She then wrote on my tx plan - continue stimming at same dose   so i questioned her and she said 'good job you said that, my head is somewhere else today!'   It would be nice to feel a little more looked after, particularly considering this is my first tx and all this is new to me   

Sorry for the moan lets hope the staff are feeling a little bit more friendly on Fri 

M2M - as the others have said, Prof is a lovely man and i definitely can't imagine him being judgmental. You have nothing to worry about hunny, i am sure he will give you a very honest opinion of the best treatment for you and why he thinks so


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky how long have you been stimming, if they think you are going to over stim they might decide ec is monday.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

My two visits to the clinic today went well   1st visit for blood, but they couldn't give me Mondays results because the lab computer was down! 2nd visit for scan, done by Denise she said she was happy with what she could see but I needed blood test results before they could confirm EC so after a little wait I got called through, todays blood tests weren't available but Mondays were fine & if mondays were fine then todays will be fine! Scan showed 14 follies above 10mm & a few more nearly 10mm. EC is booked for Friday       so relieved  

Poppet, my sister had a low lying placenta with her first pregnancy, she didn't know this until she had a bleed at 30-something weeks & she had a c-section. With her second pregnancy she had no placenta problems & had a normal delivery. I asked which she prefered & she said normal delivery over c-section anytime! so I suppose everyone feels different on this matter. I'm glad your 20wk scan went well.

Vicky, good news on your scan, I hope you don't over-stim. Denise can be abit like that sometimes, a few people on here have said the same about her. She can be very nice somedays.

Did, last day of freedom!! I think you are allowed to come out for a couple of hours some days. Her who I told you about can if she wants to.

hello to everyone else & thank you all so much for your good luck wishes it means alot     xxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Vicky- Like Zarah has just said Denise can soemtimes seem like the "Doom and gloom" nurse but she is actually very nice, sometimes very abrupt though eh 

Zarah- Superb news honey Im really pleased for you xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah that just fantastic news hun so glad they managed to turn things round for you


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Zarah - great news! Really pleased everything is on track!

Caz - i've been stimming for 7 days now. I don't know when egg collection will be, i did ask Denise but she didn't really give me an answer. 

Good to hear that Denise can be nice sometimes but i have yet to see that side of her, i've seen her on 3 occasions now and she's always been rather aloof! It annoys me because i work with the public all the time and i know it can get a bit much sometimes but i would be mortified if someone said i hadn't been friendly to them. I guess i just expect people to treat me how i'd treat them, but it doesn't always happen!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

it could be monday as you will have been stimming 10 days on saturday and they dont like follies to get to more then 10mm so i will keep my fingers crossed for you hun for friday.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't like follies to get to more than 10mm? ........ I have some that are 12mm already


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

don't worry Vicky I have some 18mm!!! Caz I think they like them to be 10mm or above

if I have EC on the 19th what will be my OTD? how many days do they make you wait, I've forgotten


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies  

If I remember rightly they like follies to end up around 20mm at egg collection, some a bit smaller some a bit bigger, 10mm would be too small.

Yogvic - don't worry your not alone my experiences of Denise weren't very positive either. She was really stroppy with me for not taking my dh with me to my d/r appointment and then when she came in to do my egg collection she didn't even speak to me or look at me (well not my face anyway  ).  Don't worry though all the other staff are really sweet and friendly, luckily all the rest of my dealings were with Debbie and Dawn who are both really nice, particularly Dawn    Glad you are responding well, well done you  

Zarah - I'm so pleased for you it sounds as if you are going to get a good number of eggs, I'm keeping everything crossed for hun  

M2M - oooh exciting, not long until your appointment    That's cars for you - a bottomless money pit - I wouldn't mind but its only a micra    

I think Did will be out enjoying her pre hospital curry, I'm jealous as they do a fantastic garlic naan at the curry house she's at  

I hope all you other lovely ladies out there are doing really well, take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah Vicky Caz is confused as your follies have to be above 10mm  I stimmed for 9 days so i reckon your very close to E/C I would say Monday too 

Denise was actually very, very good on egg collection day, really friendly and reassuring and also the day before my embryo transfer I had a bit of an emotional wobble and rang her to talk and she was great with me and really put my mind at ease  I think she is the "keep your feet on the floor and don't get too carried away" nurse 

xxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks ladies.  Prof Killick does sound rather lovely. I'll try not to be too nervous!

*yogvic* - Sorry to hear you didn't have a good experience at the clinic today.  I'm glad things seem okay with your TX but it's a shame you didn't feel well looked after. I think when you're already anxious about something a little bit of friendliness and politeness goes a long way - maybe she was just having a bad day. Is Denise one of the nurses?

*Zarah* - Glad your appointment went well and that you can have EC on Friday! Brilliant! 

*Mins* - You mention fantastic garlic naans... you wouldn't be talking about Bengal Pride would you? I had a lovely garlic naan there when we went for a curry with friends last month. Oooh I'm hungry now!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

M2M - no its a place in Hornsea and their garlic naans are drenched in this fabulous green garlic paste stuff they are tops    Denise is the head nurse at the clinic, she does allot of the procedures that the consultants do, like egg collection.

Isobel - Hey! how come Denise was lovely with you and mean to me - twice   Just my luck to get her on her bad days      Or perhaps it was my overpowering optimism that irritated her  



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh yes Mins it must have been your over powering optimistic out look on life you have eh?  

She really was fab to me and like I said when I spoke to her on the phone she ddint just rush off she chatted for ages about stuff and really helped me get into a positive mood ready for transfer 

M2M- My friend saw Prof after she had her baby and she said she would have gladly divorced her hubby there and then and married Prof   Absolutely no need to be nervous your in great hands 

Mins- stop talking about garlic naans, my mouth is watering  

xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

on all my appts i saw dawn or debbie and they were very pleasent when i went for ec debbie was on bed duty looking after use when we went in and make sure we were o.k after ec and audrey and dawn were in the room during ec and at et audrey did the transfer and debbie was there assisting dawn on on tea making duty etc, i am sure debbie said they had to be no more then 10mm and the endo between 8 and 10mm


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah i had et on the 12 and test day was the 1st hun, so that works out at 18 days after transfer hope that helps you


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Caz, they must need to be more than 10mm because mine range from 10mm to 20mm. 

I'm just off to do my pregnyl jab... yippee no more jabs after this one


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

do you have to be there for 9.30 on friday morning then as i had to do mine at 8.45 and were ment to be at unit for 8.45 on the wednesday morning but we did make it for that time with the roads been bad that morning at least it will be better weather next time round eh.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

Zarah - ooh isn't it great finishing the injections, I was sooo relieved to have them over with.  I'm certain everything will be great when you go back to the clinic, sending you lots of     

Caz - I remember you saying about 10mm follicles when you had your tx and thinking you must have heard wrong and I must let you know.  They have to be nearer 20mm otherwise they are unlikely to be mature enough to fertilise. 

Did - sending you loads of       for your stay in hospital, we'll all really miss you - make sure you keep in touch hun  

Hope everyone is doing really well this morning 



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies, sorry this really is a quick one im usually up at 6ish and would of had plenty of time to send a message but my puppy decided to have a poo in my bedroom last night and then DP stood in it and opened the door on it, so at 2.30 this morning we were cleaning it up, which then made us wide awake for 2 hours, so ive just woke up in a mad panic cos we have to leave in a hour LOL.

anyway

zarah yippee for EC on friday,    
vicky i hope everthing goes ok and you get EC next week    

to everyone else i hope everything goes well, and hopefull ill be back soon, 

take care xxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah nice long weekend for you i am sure everything is going to work just fine for you tomorrow and all will be well        

vicky good luck for your scan tomorrow    

mins make the most of the last few days you have off and dont be cleaning the house from top to bottom either or you might make things worse, i mentioned about the spd to my sister an she said she had heard of it and got it late in her pregnancy with my niece but was o.k with the boys but because it was late in the pregnancy they left her to get on with it, but she remembers it been painful.  

well did we be at the nhs hotel now hope she gets to have a few home comforts with her and the bed is something like comfy as from what i remember when i had an over night stay when i had a op to remove a bunion the bed was most uncomfortable and i was glad to get back home, as all i could do was sit or lie becauae for 2 weeks i had to keep the weight of my foot but i was in plaster for 6 weeks and on crutches, to be honest i was glad to get the plaster removed.

isobel not long now and your dh will be back  

to the rest of you ladies big  

well i have got just a few more rows of the neck band to do on this jumper and the seams to sew up then i can concentrate on something else a bit smaller and baby related as i need to get some stuff knitted up in pink and blue ready for the new arrival, sil went for an indian last night hoping that would bring her on but it apparently has not worked.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello all.

it's very quite on here today..

I'm all ready for tomorrow, infact I'm looking forward to it, its the sedation I like     it's been a while since I've been drunk!!

Vicky, good luck for your scan tomorrow.. I bet your EC will be on Monday  

I hope Did is ok xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yep there's nothing like the thrill of heavy end legal intravenous drug use    Particularly when you've had months of not drinking, eating healthily etc etc  You enjoy it hun and I'm keeping everything crossed that you get lots of good quality eggies  

Evening to all you lovely ladies out there

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Good luck with EC tomorrow Zarah. Looking forward to hearing how you got on  

And good luck with your scan Vicky!!!!  

xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Good luck for today Zarah. Thinking of you xxxx  you get plenty of eggs for you and your recipient xxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Just popped on quickly to wish Zarah good luck for EC today!  Is EC really not that bad then? Because I'm absolutely terrified of it!


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Good luck for today Zarah!! Really sorry if i've missed you, i tried to get on here to post at about 10pm last night but it wouldn't open the web page - don't know why. I hope it goes really well and you get lots of wonderful eggies. Enjoy the legal high!

M2M - i'm also dreading egg collection but from what the ladies on here say its actually quite enjoyable! Maybe i should be looking forward to it  

Hello to everyone else. Thanks for all the good luck wishes for my scan today, fingers crossed my follies are still growing nicely even on the lower dose. 

Lovely day out there today, enjoy!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Egg collection is nice so don't worry. I look forward to the drugs too, I wish they let you bring some home  xxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Oooh quiet on here today!

Hi Isobel - good to hear egg collection is ok... as i'm having it on Mon  !

Just back from my scan. Not really great news but trying to stay positive. Basically i've overstimulated and now have 35 follies  . They are concerned i may get OHSS so no more stimming for me and EC is Mon. Saw Dawn today and she was lovely. She said they are going in early for EC to try to prevent the OHSS but that it might happen anyway in which case my cycle will have to be abandoned and even if i don't hyperstimulate my eggs may not be mature   She was basically very honest and said they'll do whatever they can to get me to ET but it may not happen.

My head is in a bit of a mess at the moment   DH couldn't come with me so waiting for him to get home now - think i need a cuddle and then going to try to do something to take my mind off things otherwise i'll just be on my computer getting myself in more of a tis.

Zarah - hope things went well for you today  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Vicky- I dont understand, how many days have you been stimming? How big were your follies measuring? I only stimmed for 9 days and everything was fine I got 14 eggs which I thought was reasonable cosidering Im no spring chicken. Try to be positive honey, Im sure you will get enough eggs to have a good chance 

Sorry not posting much but hand flared up with a vengance yesterday so im at present typing with 1 finger on my left hand (Im right handed!) been put on sick for week and got blood tests next week.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky dont worry to much because i dont know if you asked this question but i did if you dont get to et then you will still have the 2 chance not like somebody that pays they get a refund for the amount of tx that they dont get hope that will help you hun,   but i feel preety sure everything will be fine try to stay as   as possible and   all will be well  

zarah hope all went well with ec,

an vicky i also tried to get on to wish you and zarah luck but looking back i had done that yesterday morning, it had something to do with maintenance.

hope everyone is well  

m2m and vicky i was really scared of having the sadation because i am normally very sick with any kind of anasetics but it is not bad and some people feel dizzie afterwards but i did'nt have anyside affects of any kind in fact i just wanted to get back home after the bad experience of getting there in the morning, i also just wanted to sit up, but i am not good at been laid flat on my back.

i have had a busy day went to see youngest nephew in his sharing assembly this morning and then i went shopping and i have just come back from my sister's where the eldest nephew is doing everybody's head in as he is going on a residential school visit to a place called kings wood at hexham from wednesday to friday next week, he was'nt going but is now as of last night, because some annonomous person as paid for him to go, when my sister asked him why he did'nt want to go in the first place he said because he knew mum and dad could'nt afford it (my sister and bil) that is, he was the only child out of a class of 25 not going, but he is looking forward to it.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel here's hoping they can get to bottom of the problem at last  a extra big  have they given you anything for it i am as bad i only type with one hand, did you get told not to lift anything, write with it etc, as my sister as done something to the 3 corned bit in the back of her shoulder and the gp told her to get in for physio before she see's him next but there is a six week wait an she see's him again on the 9th of april and he said dont pick my niece up dont do this that and the other and not to write with it she is left handed.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Caz- I cant physically lift anything, cant put or take socks off, cant open doors, cant butter toast, cant sign my name, pretty much cant do anything. Got a nurse from work coming to do my jab tonight as dont think I can do that either


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

is that some kind of pain killer then isobel. at least you will have the kids to keep you company for 2 days i'm sure you dd will look after you.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah friend is going to do it for me so hopefully Ill manage to sleep tonight xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i hope you do   did you go to gp today to get it looked at again i feel for you and that poorly hand as i trapped the syatic nearve in my back and down my leg 2yrs agon and was very painful i worked for six months with it then gp decided to put me on sick with it cos it got worse but pulling arcade machines in out did'nt help and it still gives me a bit of gip now and then i have found the cold weather can set it off.

oh got nephew jumper finished last night so will try sometime over weekend to photo graph it and post it in a post.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

sorry I haven't been on earlier to update you all but I have sleapt all day!! EC went well but I reacted totally different to sedation than last time, Last time I was alert to everything going on around me & hearing the lab shout through when an egg was found etc... BUT today I don't remember a thing I was totally out of it!!! DP has had to tell me everything that went on because seriously I haven't got the slightest memory of any of it   he said I even nodded off for a few minutes   Denise did my EC and she was absolutly lovely today from the minute I walked in to me leaving. Dawn kept my drugs topped up & boy did she do a good job!   Last time I sat up straight after & had a cuppa with biccies but today I had to lay down & have a sleep! when I came home I went straight to bed & sleapt for 5hours woke up & started crying!! DD came home whilst I was sobbing.. she said whats wrong, I said its the drugs.. she said, you told me you liked them!!!    
Anyway.. DP said I got 13 eggs, I will have to take his word for it because I can't remember anyone telling me at the clinic!! 
I'm now chilling on the sofa in my furry blanket, I have AF type pains & feel tired but apart from that I'm great  

Thank you all for your kind words & good luck wishes xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Glad your ok honey. Been worrying about you  I can go lay down now and rest my hand knowing your ok. Well done on 13 eggs, I take it thats 7 for you and 6 for your recipient  Well done again xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, EC on Monday for you!!    I'm sure everything will be ok & go ahead.. your situation sounds similar to mine regarding OHSS so don't worry too much   x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you Isobel   you can go rest your hand now   I hope it gets better soon xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well done hun glad you are o.k i was the same as you were last time.  .

i will bid you all a goodnight as i dont think i will be back again tonight but will check on you all over weekend and try to post apic of the jumper. also need to find somet for tea. i could hear the lady in the next bed when she came out from ec an she was sobbing which upset me a bit.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies  

Sorry I've not been on earlier but I've been out with dh today (just sat in the car) got home at 3 and thought I'd have a nap for an hour and I've just woken up 6 hours later  

Zarah - well done you, 13 eggs is great so thats fantastic news I hope they are all fertilising as I type  

Yogvic - I hope dh has got home from work and you have had lots of cuddles.  I'm keeping everything crossed that the clinic are able to salvage your cycle for you, remember it only takes one good egg  

Isobel - you poor thing hun, so sorry that your hand has you in so much pain.  I hope the painkillers are kicking in and that you manage to get a reasonable nights sleep  

Hi to all you ladies out there, take really good care of yourselves

 and  

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance ladies. DH came home and we've been out for tea with the in-laws and i'm feeling better now. No point in worrying    

Isobel - i don't understand it either really. I have stimmed for 9 days - is that enough? Also from what i've read of others experiences of hyperstimulation they've had bloods done before EC but i'm having none of that. Maybe Dawn was just giving me the worse case scenario. Sorry to hear your hand is painful again, hope it feels better soon.

Zarah - brilliant news on 13 eggs, well done you! So pleased it all went well. Let me know how your feeling tomorrow because i'm supposed to be working Tues after my egg collection on Mon and not sure if i'll want to go in. Good to hear you've had plenty of rest and DP is looking after you  

Hi to everyone else! Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi vicky- so glad your feeling better than you were doing  Can you re what size your follies were?  Like I said I stimmed for 9 days and they said my cycle had gone perfect and they would do exactly the same next time. Im sure you will be ok. I had started my annual leave from my egg collection but was annoyed as i felt i could have gone into work the day after and my job is physical. i suppose it depends on how you react, feel etc. 

mins-    Hope your ok  Going to pm you xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning girls,

Vicky I feel fine today, I'm not at work because its Saturday but if I had to go to work today it wouldn't of been a problem.

Isobel, hows your hand today?

I hope all you ladies have a lovely weekend, shame about the weather    xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah sent you a pm xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel how the hand today did the jab work and you got  a decent nights sleep  

glad your feeling a bit better vicky  .

zarah glad you feel o.k today are you doing something nice over the weekend 

to the rest of you lovely ladies


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Isobel - i think i had 18 follies that were around the 10mm mark an the other 17 were more like 12-18mm. I have no idea if thats normal or not!

Zarah - good to hear you're feeling ok today. Do you have to wait until Mon to hear how the embies are doing?

Hello to everyone else. Pregnyl jab for me tonight and then starting with the pessaries. Quick question.. do the pessaries have to be kept in the fridge?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Vicky, your follies sound fine, Im sure you'll get some good eggs from them. No need to keep the pessaries in the fridge honey. xxx Oooh no more jabs after tonight!!!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon ladies  

Zarah - really glad you are feeling well, keeping everything crossed for your et next week.  The weathers rotten isn't it, one day of sunshine and its all downhill  

Yogvic - similar to Zarah and Isobel I didn't feel to bad the day after ec, if I remember rightly I went shopping the next day so I must of been feeling ok    No you don't need to keep the pessaries in the fridge they are fine at room temperature.  It sounds as if, overstimulating or not, you will have lots of eggs at exactly the right size as the measurements at your last scan sound spot on  

Isobel - sending you lots an lots of hand healing     

Well I've had another bleed this morning, this time I ended up on the Labour and Delivery Unit at the Womens Hospital,  I looked out for Did but didn't see her.  Thankfully everything is fine with Peanut although they still haven't got to the bottom of the bleeds/pain.  As an alternative to being admitted I agreed to rest at home so I won't be going back to work on Monday    On the positive side the birthing rooms, where I spent the morning, are very nice and the midwives were absolutely lovely  

Take care all you lovely ladies



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mins-sent you a pm xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins, your having a tough time aren't you? I wonder what is causing the bleeding, its so strange BUT at least peanut is doing well. Do you bleed heavy when it happens? it must be so scarey  

Vicky, the clinic will ring me Monday morn to tell me how things are going, it's a nervous wait but weekends normally fly by so Monday will be here before we know it! No-more jabs for you after tonight.. yippee   it is strange but I kind of miss doing them    

Caz, I haven't got anything nice planned for the weekend just chilling today & probably have a clean up tomorrow. I'm having a new kitchen fitted on Thursday so need to get ready for that.

Isobel, I have PM'd you


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah - I'm such a saddo as I would be really excited about getting a new fitted kitchen  When I bleed it starts out heavier than a period and bright red then it eventually goes brown after a few hours - no matter how many times it happens its still just as scarey    Today they said they wondered if its down to a fibroid but to be honest they haven't a clue and it sounds as though they probably won't find out whats causing it    But the most important thing is that Peanut is fine, although he is currently layed on my bladder which I could do without  

Ooh got to go my chinese has just arrived for tea  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mins your always talking about food   I want something reallt tasty but don't know what I want  Haven't even got a tenner in my purse so I can ring for a takeaway and I cant be bothered to go to a cash machine


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

aww mins you are having a tough time of it  but at least peanut is o.k

link to the diesel jumper i have been knitting http://pbckt.com/sb.j9y


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Our local chinese takeaway is great they deliver and take cheques so even if you haven't got any money in your purse you can still have something yummy delivered.  I do always seem to be talking about food don't I, unfortunatley I'm eating it as well which probably explains my rapidly expanding ****  

That's a fancy jumper Caz!

Have a lovely evening everyone



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks mins hope you have enjoyed the chinese hun  my dh is foing use chips but i dont know what he's doing with them

that is the one i have knittted for nephew's birthday.

this is one i have knitted in aran for my miece my bil's little girl http://s879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/?action=view&current=100_2767.jpg


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Your jumpers are lovely Caz - well done you!

Mins - ooh lucky you with the chinese! I could just eat one but i'm trying to be good and stay away from the takeaways for now. DH has gone to a gig in Leeds tonight though and i really don't feel like cooking for myself. Hope you enjoyed yours, yum yum!

Isobel - hope you found something nice for tea!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you know what I fancy right now... a glass of wine   my mouth is watering for one!! if someone give me one right now I would drink it, thats abit naughty init?  

nice jumpers Caz, your nephew & neice are very lucky

Mins, I am excited about my kitchen, I've wanted a new one for 10yrs now, its just come at the wrong time.. I went for it in January but they couldn't fit it until now, they start on Thursday & my ET will be Monday or Wednesday!!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

goodnight all will check on you all tomorrow. enjoy your evening ladies


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh super jumpers Caz you clever thing!!!!

Mins- you greedy thing!!! i ended up with crumpets (sorry pikelets to you ), fried egg and beans. DD has just come home and has been filling her face all afternoon at a party and DS is stopping at his nanna and grandads to stop them arguing 

Zarah- Yeah you are naughty lusting after a glass of wine but I havent had a cup of coffee for months but had one today as I felt so damned sorry for myself 

Vicky- Oooh not long now for you till EC bet your getting excited  

Off to bed soon with DD to watch tv xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I call crumpets pikelets aswell


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Last jab done!    

Just got to get the hang of doing these pessaries thingys now   Why when it says in the info leaflet to take them orally do we have to stick them up our wotsits  

Crumpets , pikelets? They are two different things! Crumpets are thicker than pikelets  

Zarah - naughty you wanting a glass of wine... have to say i could kill for one too


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi girls

Well done Zarah on your eggies.  Sounds promising for some good news next week!! Don't know about the wine but DH's beer smelt quite nice the other night   Ah well, juice and decaf tea for me.  Thank you for the info about your sister, I know I can't do anything about it so I'm going to have to try my best not to stress.

Your follies sound spot on to me Vicky.  I had about the same number and got 18 eggs first time round so I reckon you should get a good number from them.  Don't stress about the OHSS, unless they think  you are seriously at risk from it they will go ahead with ET and my gut feeling says that you will get to ET.  The fact they haven't taken your bloods makes me think they aren't too worried about your estrogen levels and that they've caught you in time.  Just think that by Thursday or Saturday next week you could have an embie on board!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Bless you Mins you poor thing, can't believe you're still having to make these trips to the hospital. So glad Peanut is ok though and at least you're doing the right thing about getting yourself checked out each time.  

Isobel - PM'd you hun  

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all doing well and staying sane!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi all, woke up for a drink and thought I'd bob on here (and Ebay  ) before going back to bed

Zarah - although I was super good from September with regard to drinking, caffiene etc I know allot of the ladies on here go by the 'a little of what you fancy doesn't do you any harm' school of thought, and its not done them any harm.  A few weeks ago I had a small glass of ice cold cava mixed with fresh orange at a friends house and it was delicious after months of not having a drink  

Yogvic - apparently the capsules work better as pessaries than tablets as that way they go straight to the bits that need the hormones. ie your uterus    Where I'm from in the north east anything that is round, toasted and has little holes in (for the melted butter to collect in - yum) is refered to as a pikelet  

Poppet - lovely to hear from you.  Are you still worn out every night or is the tiredness easing any?  I hope so as I'd like to think of at least one of us pregnant ladies not being hospital or house bound, and feeling healthy and energetic  

Isobel - what are your twins like    It's when I hear about siblings fighting all the time that I think I was probably better off being an only child, although I'm sure they'll get on again once they are grown up  

Right off for now, take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks for all the lovely comments about the jumpers, its the very first time i have ever done something as complecated as diesel.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

well I stayed away from the wine & stuck to water   I'm sick of water   
I have kept myself busy today with cleaning because if I didn't my mind would be on my little embies constantly   I am looking forward to the call in morning to tell me how they are getting on   everything is as it should be.

I hope you have all had a lovely weekend, the weather today has been great


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Zarah, well done for resisting the wine    If I don't get on in the morning I just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck with getting your results tommorow



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah me too Zarah, you know Im thinking of you  Got a busy week preparing for my DH coming home but will try to check in on you xxxxx  for your embies xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yogvic - I'm sending you loads of magic egg ripening     , I'm sure everything will go really well and don't worry, like everyone has already said, the sedation is lovely    If you're able let us know how you get on I'll be thinking about you.



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh yeah sorry Vicky wishing you lots of luck (although Im sure you wont need it  ) Hope all goes to plan and you realise we haven't been fibbing to you about the sedation being nice  xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah sending you   for some really good embies and   they are o.k  

vicky good luck for ec i'm sure everything will  be fine and by the time you have had the ec you will be ready for a nice cuppa and some biccies  

i will be thinking of you both

hope you are all have all had a nice weekend and made the most of the weather  

i'm am having my hair cut at 1pm tomorrow, mum's paying for use all her, me my sister and my niece.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks girls    

Vicky, good luck for tomorrow, I can't wait to hear all about it. If your anything like me you won't remember a thing


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you ladies for all your well wishes! I am a bit nervous about tomorrow but i'm sure i will be fine! I think DH is more nervous than me!

I will let you know how we get on when i get back (and knowing me, had a good sleep )

Zarah - good luck for tomorrow - hope all is well with your embies, i'm sure it will be   . 

Hope everyone else has had a lovely weekend and enjoyed the sunshine today.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow four pages of posts since I went away for the weekend! 

I'll have to catch up tomorrow as I'm shattered after the train journey, but had a great weekend down in London with DP, my sister and some very good friends.

I just have a quick question before our consultation tomorrow: uhm, will the doctor want to "examine" me at all or is it just a chat? The reason I ask is that I really can't be bothered to shave my legs tonight and would prefer to leave it but if I'm going to have to strip off, I'd better do it.  Sorry for the slightly embarrassing question but want to be prepared!

Will be back tomorrow to catch up with all the posts!


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi M2M

Good luck for your consultation tomorrow, i bet you'll feel great once you've had it and have started the ball rolling! No you won't have to strip off tomorrow, at least i didn't anyway. I'm pretty sure it will just be a chat about your options and then probably some blood tests.

Hope that helps


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

M2M just a chat honey honest  The things we have to think about eh 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Time for a new home ..... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232164.0​


----------

